# Dialogo



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

(dopo l'amore)

".. sei poi uscita con quel tale?" "sì, mi ha offerto un cena" " e dopo?" "dopo niente" "mi dici la verità?" guardandola negli occhi "sì, se anche volessi non ci riuscirei... " -sorridendogli- "e tu? quando lo fai con lei...?" "non è un tradimento quello...mi prometti che non mi tradisci? Io non lo faccio e non lo farò".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (dopo l'amore)
> 
> ".. sei poi uscita con quel tale?" "sì, mi ha offerto un cena" " e dopo?" "dopo niente" "mi dici la verità?" guardandola negli occhi "sì, se anche volessi non ci riuscirei... " -sorridendogli- "e tu? quando lo fai con lei...?" "non è un tradimento quello...mi prometti che non mi tradisci? Io non lo faccio e non lo farò".


In realtà "dopo niente" non era vero, vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (dopo l'amore)
> 
> ".. sei poi uscita con quel tale?" "sì, mi ha offerto un cena" " e dopo?" "dopo niente" "mi dici la verità?" guardandola negli occhi "sì, se anche volessi non ci riuscirei... " -sorridendogli- "e tu? quando lo fai con lei...?" "non è un tradimento quello...mi prometti che non mi tradisci? Io non lo faccio e non lo farò".


bel paraculo:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In realtà "dopo niente" non era vero, vero?


Non era vero


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bel paraculo:mrgreen:


E' una bella gara...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (dopo l'amore)
> 
> ".. sei poi uscita con quel tale?" "sì, mi ha offerto un cena" " e dopo?" "dopo niente" "mi dici la verità?" guardandola negli occhi "sì, se anche volessi non ci riuscirei... " -sorridendogli- "e tu? quando lo fai con lei...?" "non è un tradimento quello...mi prometti che non mi tradisci? Io non lo faccio e non lo farò".


Siete due stronzi, nel caso.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Siete due stronzi, nel caso.


Piano coi pronomi...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Piano coi pronomi...


No dai. Non si può leggere una roba così se viene da adulti. Ma specie lui, su.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non era vero


E tu cosa sentivi per lui quando ti faceva quelle domande?


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No dai. Non si può leggere una roba così se viene da adulti. Ma specie lui, su.


E' un dialogo possibile. Anzi, molto verosimile. So bene che su questo forum è pressoché inammissibile che gli amanti si amino:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' un dialogo possibile. Anzi, molto verosimile. So bene che su questo forum è pressoché inammissibile che gli amanti si amino:mrgreen:


Tu ti trovi bene con i minus habens. Non è questione di amore. E' che uno così è realmente un disagiato all'ultimo stadio.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E tu cosa sentivi per lui quando ti faceva quelle domande?


Non ero io. E' la storia della mia migliore amica, di cui ho parlato tanto tempo da queste pagine. Non direi che lei è innamorata. Mi ha fatto riflettere la paradossalità della situazione: due amanti che sono sicuri di non tradirsi anche se scopano uno con la moglie e lei con chi le pare (anche se non proprio con chiunque).


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu ti trovi bene con i minus habens. Non è questione di amore. E' che uno così è realmente un disagiato all'ultimo stadio.


Infatti, non so se sia questione di amore. Ultimo direbbe che proprio no. Ma io sono dubbiosa...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (dopo l'amore)
> 
> ".. sei poi uscita con quel tale?" "sì, mi ha offerto un cena" " e dopo?" "dopo niente" "mi dici la verità?" guardandola negli occhi "sì, se anche volessi non ci riuscirei... " -sorridendogli- "e tu? quando lo fai con lei...?" "non è un tradimento quello...mi prometti che non mi tradisci? Io non lo faccio e non lo farò".


Ma che tristezza. Mi viene da piangere


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che tristezza. Mi viene da piangere


Ellamadonna! Ma che c'è di così commovente, Clem? Mi dispiace...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ero io. E' la storia della mia migliore amica, di cui ho parlato tanto tempo da queste pagine. Non direi che lei è innamorata. Mi ha fatto riflettere la paradossalità della situazione: due amanti che sono sicuri di non tradirsi anche se scopano uno con la moglie e lei con chi le pare (anche se non proprio con chiunque).


Ma secondo te essere innamorati è una cosa bella, brutta o dipende?
Secodo me descrivi un rapporto ben oltre l'innamoramento.


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto riflettere la paradossalità della situazione: due amanti che sono sicuri di non tradirsi anche se scopano uno con la moglie e lei con chi le pare (anche se non proprio con chiunque).


E' paradossale, ma capita!
E questo serve a dire quanto l'idea del tradimento sia "particolare"...


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' paradossale, ma capita!
> E questo serve a dire quanto l'idea del tradimento sia "particolare"...



infatti.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma secondo te essere innamorati è una cosa bella, brutta o dipende?
> Secodo me descrivi un rapporto ben oltre l'innamoramento.


Questa infatti è una storia particolare. Lui viene dal passato. E' stato innamoratissimo di lei ai tempi e lei lo sfanculò dopo qualche mese, perché lui aveva intenzioni troppo serie. Le ha infatti messe in pratica non molto tempo dopo, sposandosi e mettendo su famiglia. Si sono reincontrati tre anni fa, liui non aveva mai tradito la moglie.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ellamadonna! Ma che c'è di così commovente, Clem? Mi dispiace...


niente
é che é triste, non commovente. Triste.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

*Comunque*

@Chiara

Essere innamorati è SEMPRE una cosa bella. Perché è rara.


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma secondo te essere innamorati è una cosa bella, brutta o dipende?
> Secodo me descrivi un rapporto ben oltre l'innamoramento.


Si, ma se è' così perché questo sfruculiarsi un po' voyeuristico. Così non stanno più soli, si spostano, pubblicano, e pure facendo schermaglia che sento un tantino artificiosa, se si amano


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa infatti è una storia particolare. Lui viene dal passato. E' stato innamoratissimo di lei ai tempi e lei lo sfanculò dopo qualche mese, perché lui aveva intenzioni troppo serie. Le ha infatti messe in pratica non molto tempo dopo, sposandosi e mettendo su famiglia. Si sono reincontrati tre anni fa, liui non aveva mai tradito la moglie.


Lui non aveva intenzioni serie, voleva sposarsi e lei no.
E ora continuano a non fare sul serio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Chiara
> 
> Essere innamorati è SEMPRE una cosa bella. Perché è rara.


Dici? Sì, dici: perché tu utilizzi questo termine in un senso che capisco anche se non so spiegare, e non è il senso che gli dá il 90% della gente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Si, ma se è' così perché questo sfruculiarsi un po' voyeuristico. Così non stanno più soli, si spostano, pubblicano, e pure facendo schermaglia che sento un tantino artificiosa, se si amano


In effetti a volte si è scemi


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ero io. E' la storia della mia migliore amica, di cui ho parlato tanto tempo da queste pagine. Non direi che lei è innamorata. Mi ha fatto riflettere la paradossalità della situazione: due amanti che sono sicuri di non tradirsi anche se scopano uno con la moglie e lei con chi le pare (anche se non proprio con chiunque).


Secondo me l'amore non c'e' finche' non c'e' anche l'esclusivita'...non ti va di farlo con altri perche' ti senti legata a lui..

al limite e' solo un volersi moooolto bene...


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Si, ma se è' così perché questo sfruculiarsi un po' voyeuristico. Così non stanno più soli, si spostano, pubblicano, e pure facendo schermaglia che sento un tantino artificiosa, se si amano


Sai che non ho capito una cippa? 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui non aveva intenzioni serie, voleva sposarsi e lei no.
> E ora continuano a non fare sul serio.


O magari sono due coglioni romantici?



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dici? Sì, dici: perché tu utilizzi questo  termine in un senso che capisco anche se non so spiegare, e non è il  senso che gli dá il 90% della gente.


Tu sei mostruosamente acuta.



Sterminator ha detto:


> Secondo me l'amore non c'e' finche' non c'e'  anche l'esclusivita'...non ti va di farlo con altri perche' ti senti  legata a lui..
> 
> al limite e' solo un volersi moooolto bene...


Il "tu" è sbagliato, ma vabbè.. Comunque: lei non si sente di dargli davvero l'esclusiva, perché lui ha comunque una moglie. Però mi dice che in effetti con altri non prova quello che prova con lui. E sicuramente lui è sincero quando le dice che "non c'è paragone" tra il rapporto che ha con la moglie e quello che ha con lei.
Oh, io riporto quello che vedo e so. Mi pare interessante, a prescindere, eh...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito una cippa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi sembrano romantici.
Il dialogo (l'ha detto meglio Innominata) mi sa di un gioco per eccitarsi provocandosi, con un sottinteso di riconoscimento di capacità seduttive.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sembrano romantici.
> Il dialogo (l'ha detto meglio Innominata) mi sa di un gioco per eccitarsi provocandosi, con un sottinteso di riconoscimento di capacità seduttive.


Guarda, a me interessa molto il vostro punto di vista, soprattutto perché io non ne ho nessuno. Il dialogo è chiaramente una rielaborazione mia, non è che lei me l'abbia riportato pari pari, serviva per darvi l'idea.
Il tuo punto di vista è interessante. Tieni presente che lei non ha nessun bisogno di conferme in tal senso però... Quanto a lui, tutto gli interessa meno che sedurre: è il classico nerd.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito una cippa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era un tu generico in effetti...pero' ci credo che pur avendo ancora rapporti sessuali con la moglie, anche per non metterle pulci nell'orecchio, quando lo fa con la tua amica, provi robe piu' intense...

pero', freddamente, la mancanza della quotidianita', quanto incide nel rapporto di questi due?...

per me, il plus nel rapporto sarebbe dato dal non esserci proprio la quotidianita' ammosciante....


----------



## Innominata (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sembrano romantici.
> Il dialogo (l'ha detto meglio Innominata) mi sa di un gioco per eccitarsi provocandosi, con un sottinteso di riconoscimento di capacità seduttive.


Volevo dire proprio questo. perche' poi quest' indulgere formale all'ambiguita'? All'artificio un po' carezzevole, un po' eccitante, un po' anche molto molto sotterrneamente aggressivo? Quello che mi colpisce e' proprio il senso di schermaglia in punta di fioretto, che non prediligerei come forma di complicita', se amassi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sembrano romantici.
> Il dialogo (l'ha detto meglio Innominata) mi sa di un gioco per eccitarsi provocandosi, con un sottinteso di riconoscimento di capacità seduttive.


Sono tristi. Che bisogno c'è di dirlo? Non possono stare zitti e non dire un cazzo? Con sta mania di dire sempre tutto... E se uno non vuole sapere? Poi ti fanno pure passare per la stronza perché loro invece sono leali e ti dicono cose che però tu non vuoi sapere.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Era un tu generico in effetti...pero' ci credo che pur avendo ancora rapporti sessuali con la moglie, anche per non metterle pulci nell'orecchio, quando lo fa con la tua amica, provi robe piu' intense...
> 
> pero', freddamente, la mancanza della quotidianita', quanto incide nel rapporto di questi due?...
> 
> per me, il plus nel rapporto sarebbe dato dal non esserci proprio la quotidianita' ammosciante....


Lui, da quel che so, è il classico pantofolaio. Un tipo davvero tranquillo: lavoro-casa-figlia-suoceri. Nessun hobby che lo porti fuori con amici. Pochi amici, tutti vecchi compagni di scuola, che vede sempre con la famiglia.
Lei certamente ha sempre evitato la quotidianità ammosciante, per lei nessuna novità, insomma.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda, a me interessa molto il vostro punto di vista, soprattutto perché io non ne ho nessuno. Il dialogo è chiaramente una rielaborazione mia, non è che lei me l'abbia riportato pari pari, serviva per darvi l'idea.
> Il tuo punto di vista è interessante. Tieni presente che lei non ha nessun bisogno di conferme in tal senso però... Quanto a lui, tutto gli interessa meno che sedurre: è il classico nerd.


Non ho detto che abbiano bisogno di conferme fuori della coppia ma che è il loro modo di stare in coppia che trova conferme reciproche e della coppia, proprio delle loro ragioni per stare in coppia di amanti, giocando sulla vicinanza lontananza con un dialogo che oscilla tra sincerità-bugia, complicità-reticenza, gelosia-altre risorse..


----------



## Innominata (10 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sono tristi. Che bisogno c'è di dirlo? Non possono stare zitti e non dire un cazzo? Con sta mania di dire sempre tutto... E se uno non vuole sapere? Poi ti fanno pure passare per la stronza perché loro invece sono leali e ti dicono cose che però tu non vuoi sapere.


Ma poi pare che non dicano neanche la verita'...la sottintendono dicendo il contrario...a me non sembra cimplicita', se non in questo gioco di velatura volutamente allusiva, che contiene nel gioco anche il far fuori elegantemente l altro.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Aprile 2014)

Per me è da stupidi.

Perché far entrare "altri" nel letto. In quel momento.

Se proprio devi farceli entrare, facceli entrare dopo la doccia, una volta rivestiti, lindi e pinti, mentre ti stai avviando verso il parcheggio.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che abbiano bisogno di conferme fuori della coppia ma che è il loro modo di stare in coppia che trova conferme reciproche e della coppia, proprio delle loro ragioni per stare in coppia di amanti, giocando sulla vicinanza lontananza con un dialogo che oscilla tra sincerità-bugia, complicità-reticenza, gelosia-altre risorse..


Capito, adesso. Grazie... medito...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lui, da quel che so, è il classico pantofolaio. Un tipo davvero tranquillo: lavoro-casa-figlia-suoceri. Nessun hobby che lo porti fuori con amici. Pochi amici, tutti vecchi compagni di scuola, che vede sempre con la famiglia.
> Lei certamente ha sempre evitato la quotidianità ammosciante, per lei nessuna novità, insomma.


Pero' per me e' molto sbilanciato il rapporto....

per lui e' un terno al lotto, mentre lei non capisco perche' si accontenti di cosi' poco, tutto sommato...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Aprile 2014)

Che andassero a cagare. Tutti e due. A fanculo


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me è da stupidi.
> 
> Perché far entrare "altri" nel letto. In quel momento.
> 
> Se proprio devi farceli entrare, facceli entrare dopo la doccia, una volta rivestiti, lindi e pinti, mentre ti stai avviando verso il parcheggio.


Lui dà per scontato che lei possa trovare di meglio di lui. Questo lo so, perché glielo dice. Lei quindi lo informa, quando qualcuno bazzica nei paraggi. E' inevitabile per lui fare qualche domanda...


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' per me e' molto sbilanciato il rapporto....
> 
> per lui e' un terno al lotto, mentre lei non capisco perche' si accontenti di cosi' poco, tutto sommato...


Per lui non è un terno al lotto, direi. Ha pur sempre una famiglia, anche se è evidente che per la moglie prova qualcosa di simile a quello che prova Hellseven per la sua, ma forse in tono minore... Lei anche secondo me si accontenta. Però pare che goda:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lui dà per scontato che lei possa trovare di meglio di lui. Questo lo so, perché glielo dice. Lei quindi lo informa, quando qualcuno bazzica nei paraggi. E' inevitabile per lui fare qualche domanda...


Ma sta cosa la vive con preoccupazione o come na' liberazione...?....:mrgreen:

non e' capace a chiudere ma se lei trova di meglio, ciao ben volentieri.....

scusa ma nun je scoccia quando lei gli dice che in effetti na' storiella co' uno meglio l'ha avuta o la sta avendo?......


----------



## Tubarao (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lui dà per scontato che lei possa trovare di meglio di lui. Questo lo so, perché glielo dice. Lei quindi lo informa, quando qualcuno bazzica nei paraggi. E' inevitabile per lui fare qualche domanda...


E quindi confermo. E' da stupidi.

Lei è nel letto con te. In quel momento in quel letto sei "lu re'. Perché farci entrare altri. Ma fatti la classica sigaretta post coito che è meglio.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per lui non è un terno al lotto, direi. Ha pur sempre una famiglia, anche se è evidente che per la moglie prova qualcosa di simile a quello che prova Hellseven per la sua, ma forse in tono minore... Lei anche secondo me si accontenta. Però pare che goda:mrgreen:


Ma proprio perche' ha una famiglia, una moglie, che me lo fa considerare un terno al lotto....:mrgreen:

se spupazza una che gli piace senza la zavorra della quotidianita' ammosciante e senza troppi pesi/obblighi ...

chiamalo scemo, Fanta'...:mrgreen:

pero'darei 1000 punti all'amica tua...:rotfl:me sa che non e' da tutti, non voler costruire coscientemente un rapporto piu' solido di questo...


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

E' un tipo di maschio così alieno da me che infatti non capisco quasi nulla di questa storia. So che la mia amica non ne è innamorata, lo vedo. Il punto è che forse sta scherzando col fuoco...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E quindi confermo. E' da stupidi.
> 
> Lei è nel letto con te. In quel momento in quel letto sei "lu re'. Perché farci entrare altri. Ma fatti la classica sigaretta post coito che è meglio.


Perché il collante di quel rapporto è l'ambiguità.
Lei lo ha rifiutato come marito. Ora lo ha come amante. A entrambi piace un rapporto in cui l'altro è sfuggente. Lui voleva la sicurezza di un matrimonio per poter vivere il rapporto sfuggente.
Potrebbe essere un dialogo giocoso episodico ma se Fantastica ce l'ha proposto è perché è significativo della coppia o almeno dell'amica che questo riferisce.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma proprio perche' ha una famiglia, una moglie, che me lo fa considerare un terno al lotto....:mrgreen:
> 
> se spupazza una che gli piace senza la zavorra della quotidianita' ammosciante e senza troppi pesi/obblighi ...
> 
> ...


Ahahhah, guarda che lei ha dovuto convincerlo a "divertirsi", sai? All'inizio lui era nel dramma e parlava di futuro con lei dopo un mese!


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché il collante di quel rapporto è l'ambiguità.
> Lei lo ha rifiutato come marito. Ora lo ha come amante. A entrambi piace un rapporto in cui l'altro è sfuggente. Lui voleva la sicurezza di un matrimonio per poter vivere il rapporto sfuggente.
> Potrebbe essere un dialogo giocoso episodico ma se Fantastica ce l'ha proposto è perché è significativo della coppia o almeno dell'amica che questo riferisce.


Sono veramente molto onorata dell'attenzione che dedichi. E ti assicuro che è un faro nella nebbia.
La mia amica pare serena, non ha aspettative, non è un'assolutista. Ma il gioco potrebbe farsi pesante, se appena appena lui si aspetta invece di essere abbastanza sicuro dell'"amore" di lei da mettere in atto il disegno di separarsi...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' un tipo di maschio così alieno da me che infatti non capisco quasi nulla di questa storia. So che la mia amica non ne è innamorata, lo vedo. Il punto è che forse sta scherzando col fuoco...


mah, se doveva parti' de capoccia, me sa che sarebbe gia' partita, visto che se non ho capito male, si sono reincontrati e rimessi insieme da ben tre anni...poi boh, vai a sape'...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ahahhah, guarda che lei ha dovuto convincerlo a "divertirsi", sai? All'inizio lui era nel dramma e parlava di futuro con lei dopo un mese!


ma di questo siamo sicuri sicuri?...del salto della quaglia, dico...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono veramente molto onorata dell'attenzione che dedichi. E ti assicuro che è un faro nella nebbia.
> La mia amica pare serena, non ha aspettative, non è un'assolutista. Ma il gioco potrebbe farsi pesante, se appena appena lui si aspetta invece di essere abbastanza sicuro dell'"amore" di lei da mettere in atto il disegno di separarsi...


Avevo letto da parecchie parti che il funzionamento della coppia sta nel giusto equilibrio, per quella specifica coppia, tra vicinanza e lontananza, sai la spesso citata teoria dei ricci, non troppo vicini da pungersi ma abbastanza vicini da scaldarsi. Per ora loro hanno il loro equilibrio.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma di questo siamo sicuri sicuri?...del salto della quaglia, dico...


Chi sarebbe il voltagabbana dei due? Non ho capito. 
Può essere in effetti che lui si sia raccontato all'inizio di essersi innamorato per giustificare ai suoi occhi le corna, che non avrebbe mai fatto, alla moglie. In ogni caso, non aveva mai scordato la mia amica, gli era rimasta sempre dentro. E le ha sempre detto che poteva essere la sola a metterlo nella condizione di tradire la moglie.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chi sarebbe il voltagabbana dei due? Non ho capito.
> Può essere in effetti che lui si sia raccontato all'inizio di essersi innamorato per giustificare ai suoi occhi le corna, che non avrebbe mai fatto, alla moglie. In ogni caso, non aveva mai scordato la mia amica, gli era rimasta sempre dentro. E le ha sempre detto che poteva essere la sola a metterlo nella condizione di tradire la moglie.


E che tipo è sta tua amica? Ti somiglia?


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

forse so chi è l'assassino


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse so chi è l'assassino









Ci somigli abbastanza, dopotutto.


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci somigli abbastanza, dopotutto.


no, io assomiglio a miss marple
e se non mi faccio  i baffi a poirot


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

è un gioco di tira e tira ... e di stuzzicare certe camere oscure. 
La sento un po' come Tuba ... il far coricare altri nel letto ... 
Non è più una bolla chiusa tra i due ... uno spazio temporale solo di loro ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

*parafrasi*



Fantastica ha detto:


> (dopo l'amore)
> 
> ".. sei poi uscita con quel tale?" "sì, mi ha offerto un cena" " e dopo?" "dopo niente" "mi dici la verità?" guardandola negli occhi "sì, se anche volessi non ci riuscirei... " -sorridendogli- "e tu? quando lo fai con lei...?" "non è un tradimento quello...mi prometti che non mi tradisci? Io non lo faccio e non lo farò".


Lui: Allora, visto che mi hai messo la pulce nell'orecchio e adesso ti aspetti che faccia il geloso, te lo chiedo: sei uscita con il tipo del quale mi hai parlato annoiandomi a morte?
Lei: (Ah, è geloso, facciamolo rosicare): sì, lui mi porta fuori a cena perchè lui non ha problemi a farsi vedere in pubblico con me.
Lui: bon, vediamo di capire: per caso hai deciso di farti una storia con lui e questa è la trombata di benservito?
Lei: (non facciamolo rosicare troppo): ma che, scherzi? Moi? Ma ti pare che non riesco a gestirmene due?
Lui: quindi ci vediamo anche la prossima settimana? Non è che mi stai coglionando che io mi invento il mondo con mia moglie e poi mi dai buca? Non è che adesso mi diventi una tutta casa e famiglia? 
Lei: anche se volessi non ci riuscirei. Ma tu... non è che puoi fare il furbo con me, non comincerai mica a farmi le punte agli aghi, visto che stasera te ne torni da mogliettina tua e non riesci mai a prenderti neanche un we per portarmi al mare... altrimenti comincio a rompere le palle pure io...
Lui: per favore non parliamo di mia moglie e di we. Ok, tranquilla, mi faccio i fatti miei.

secondo me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lui: Allora, visto che mi hai messo la pulce nell'orecchio e adesso ti aspetti che faccia il geloso, te lo chiedo: sei uscita con il tipo del quale mi hai parlato annoiandomi a morte?
> Lei: (Ah, è geloso, facciamolo rosicare): sì, lui mi porta fuori a cena perchè lui non ha problemi a farsi vedere in pubblico con me.
> Lui: bon, vediamo di capire: per caso hai deciso di farti una storia con lui e questa è la trombata di benservito?
> Lei: (non facciamolo rosicare troppo): ma che, scherzi? Moi? Ma ti pare che non riesco a gestirmene due?
> ...


:mrgreen:
e così un bel pomeriggio di sesso fu buttato alle ortiche


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lui: Allora, visto che mi hai messo la pulce nell'orecchio e adesso ti aspetti che faccia il geloso, te lo chiedo: sei uscita con il tipo del quale mi hai parlato annoiandomi a morte?
> Lei: (Ah, è geloso, facciamolo rosicare): sì, lui mi porta fuori a cena perchè lui non ha problemi a farsi vedere in pubblico con me.
> Lui: bon, vediamo di capire: per caso hai deciso di farti una storia con lui e questa è la trombata di benservito?
> Lei: (non facciamolo rosicare troppo): ma che, scherzi? Moi? Ma ti pare che non riesco a gestirmene due?
> ...


L'altro, per quanto allucinante, è assai più verosimile.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chi sarebbe il voltagabbana dei due? Non ho capito.
> Può essere in effetti che lui si sia raccontato all'inizio di essersi innamorato per giustificare ai suoi occhi le corna, che non avrebbe mai fatto, alla moglie. In ogni caso, non aveva mai scordato la mia amica, gli era rimasta sempre dentro. E le ha sempre detto che poteva essere la sola a metterlo nella condizione di tradire la moglie.


Ma lui ovviamente...ora che s'e' sposato magari e' poco propenso a pianta' baracca e burattini, ed avere la tua amica che non cerca legami, parliamoci chiaro, sarebbe la situazione ideale per chiunque...

poi sinceramente, a me darebbe parecchio fastidio se la mia "amica" avesse rapporti sessuali senza problemi con altri che non siano un marito ufficiale che solo in quel caso sarebbero "tollerati" e seppure in passato fossi stato  nell'ottica di intavolare relazioni serie, giuro che me sarebbe passata la voglia......pero' per il gioco delle parti sarei costretto, per poter continuare a sali' sulla giostra, a spara' le classiche cazzate che non sentirei intimamente sul serio...:mrgreen:

pero' io so' io...


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> poi sinceramente, a me darebbe parecchio fastidio se la mia "amica" avesse rapporti sessuali senza problemi con altri che non siano un marito ufficiale che solo in quel caso sarebbero "tollerati" e seppure in passato fossi stato  nell'ottica di intavolare relazioni serie, giuro che me sarebbe passata la voglia......pero' per il gioco delle parti sarei costretto, per poter continuare a sali' sulla giostra, a spara' le classiche cazzate che non sentirei intimamente sul serio...:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' io so' io...


Mi fai venire in mente quel caro ragazzo che quando eravamo nudi e sudati nel suo letto mi stringeva forte accarezzandomi il viso e mi diceva "tu sei mia e di nessun altro"...mentre la presenza della sua compagna la sentivo addosso con le foto appese ovunque, la crema sul comodino, la vestaglia viola appesa dietro la porta, la scatola di assorbenti lasciata sulla scrivania, una collana forse presa in un mercatino etnico attaccata alla maniglia, post-it con piccole dediche d'ammmmmmore...
E mi viene in mente la grassa risata che mi sono fatta in quel preciso momento, chè ridere mentre si è sdraiati è mortale, mi stavo soffocando e mi sono dovuta girare dandogli la schiena! Roba che si è pure offeso...ma del resto io ero sua...e di nessun altro.
Inutile dire l'astio quando qualche anno dopo ha scoperto che ero fidanzata...


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (dopo l'amore)
> 
> ".. sei poi uscita con quel tale?" "sì, mi ha offerto un cena" " e dopo?" "dopo niente" "mi dici la verità?" guardandola negli occhi "sì, se anche volessi non ci riuscirei... " -sorridendogli- "e tu? quando lo fai con lei...?" "non è un tradimento quello...*mi prometti che non mi tradisci*? Io non lo faccio e non lo farò".


"Mia amata fedifraga, mi sei fedele?"
Non ci son più le mezze stagioni.
E' proprio vero che è più facile credere al Sole che ruota intorno alla Terra.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi fai venire in mente *quel caro ragazzo* che quando eravamo nudi e sudati nel suo letto mi stringeva forte accarezzandomi il viso e *mi diceva "tu sei mia e di nessun altro"*...mentre la presenza della sua compagna la sentivo addosso con le foto appese ovunque, la crema sul comodino, la vestaglia viola appesa dietro la porta, la scatola di assorbenti lasciata sulla scrivania, una collana forse presa in un mercatino etnico attaccata alla maniglia, post-it con piccole dediche d'ammmmmmore...
> E mi viene in mente la grassa risata che mi sono fatta in quel preciso momento, chè ridere mentre si è sdraiati è mortale, mi stavo soffocando e mi sono dovuta girare dandogli la schiena! Roba che si è pure offeso...ma del resto io ero sua...e di nessun altro.
> Inutile dire l*'astio quando qualche anno dopo ha scoperto che ero fidanzata*...


:mrgreen: 
Un rapporto improntato alla sincerità... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi fai venire in mente quel caro ragazzo che quando eravamo nudi e sudati nel suo letto mi stringeva forte accarezzandomi il viso e mi diceva "tu sei mia e di nessun altro"...mentre la presenza della sua compagna la sentivo addosso con le foto appese ovunque, la crema sul comodino, la vestaglia viola appesa dietro la porta, la scatola di assorbenti lasciata sulla scrivania, una collana forse presa in un mercatino etnico attaccata alla maniglia, post-it con piccole dediche d'ammmmmmore...
> E mi viene in mente la grassa risata che mi sono fatta in quel preciso momento, chè ridere mentre si è sdraiati è mortale, mi stavo soffocando e mi sono dovuta girare dandogli la schiena! Roba che si è pure offeso...ma del resto io ero sua...e di nessun altro.
> Inutile dire l'astio quando qualche anno dopo ha scoperto che ero fidanzata...


E perche' nun e' na' fotocopia a cio' che succede sul serio tra amanti?...:mrgreen:

prese per il culo cosmiche e dette solo perche' piace sentirsele dire ed illudersi che sia vero...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Franziska (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa infatti è una storia particolare. Lui viene dal passato. E' stato innamoratissimo di lei ai tempi e lei lo sfanculò dopo qualche mese, perché lui aveva intenzioni troppo serie. Le ha infatti messe in pratica non molto tempo dopo, sposandosi e mettendo su famiglia. Si sono reincontrati tre anni fa, liui non aveva mai tradito la moglie.


Ciao Fantastica,  a parte una lieve invidia verso la tua amica che riesce a viversi in maniera così leggera e disinvolta, secondo me il suo portare dentro la loro relazione la storia di lei con altri uomini e di lui con la moglie, può essere semplicemente il bisogno di rimarcare una distanza, un distacco affettivo, sottolineando l'assenza di esclusività e di prospettiva futura. Cosa che se ben capisco per lui invece non è (o non sarebbe). 
La mancanza di coinvolgimento sentimentale, in soldoni.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator;1314220

poi sinceramente ha detto:
			
		

> a me darebbe parecchio fastidio se la mia "amica" avesse rapporti sessuali senza problemi con altri che non siano un marito ufficiale[/B] che solo in quel caso sarebbero "tollerati" e seppure in passato fossi stato  nell'ottica di intavolare relazioni serie, giuro che me sarebbe passata la voglia......pero' per il gioco delle parti sarei costretto, per poter continuare a sali' sulla giostra, a spara' le classiche cazzate che non sentirei intimamente sul serio...:mrgreen:


Uhm... se vai in una trattoria con menu fisso non puoi pretendere il servizio di un ristorante da 200 euro a botta...


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> Un rapporto improntato alla sincerità... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Spè, quando mi sono fidanzata era già finita eh...


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E perche' nun e' na' fotocopia a cio' che succede sul serio *tra amanti*?...:mrgreen:
> 
> prese per il culo cosmiche e dette solo perche' piace sentirsele dire ed illudersi che sia vero...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Tra amanti e non solo...


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spè, quando mi sono fidanzata era già finita eh...


:up:


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E perche' nun e' na' fotocopia a cio' che succede sul serio tra amanti?...:mrgreen:
> 
> prese per il culo cosmiche e dette solo perche' piace sentirsele dire ed illudersi che sia vero...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Le prese per il culo cosmiche avvengono in ogni tipo di rapporto...magari sono più o meno grandi, più o meno innocenti, ma le relazioni umane sono fondate sulla presa per il culo, non fosse altro che per quieto vivere!!


----------



## Carola (10 Aprile 2014)

Essere innamorati e' bellissimo
A me sorride la vita

Se il mio amante non si fosse separato insomma
Sesso spettacolare con qsti uomo risate bei momenti

La sua separazione ha rotto un equilibrio
Certo adesso saperlo libero di.... Fa male

Però io non voglio separarmi 
E se non ci sta più dentro ha senso fare basta

Che cavolo però 

Comunque sia come si cambia quante storie
Ne sto sentendo di ogni non ultima una amica di mia mamma
70 anni
Eppure mi ha fatto sorridere l'amore d questa  donna x un uomo che non ha potuto avere 


Vabbe' sarà la primavera oggi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

Franziska ha detto:


> Ciao Fantastica,  a parte una lieve invidia verso la tua amica che riesce a viversi in maniera così leggera e disinvolta, secondo me il suo portare dentro la loro relazione la storia di lei con altri uomini e di lui con la moglie, può essere semplicemente *il bisogno di rimarcare una distanza, un distacco affettivo, sottolineando l'assenza di esclusività e di prospettiva futura.* Cosa che se ben capisco per lui invece non è (o non sarebbe).
> La mancanza di coinvolgimento sentimentale, in soldoni.


che potrebbero anche essere falsi, peraltro


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le prese per il culo cosmiche avvengono in ogni tipo di rapporto...magari sono più o meno grandi, più o meno innocenti, ma le relazioni umane sono fondate sulla presa per il culo, non fosse altro che per quieto vivere!!


Si vabbe', pero' tra amanti se raggiungono vette sublimi de prese per il culo...:mrgreen:

me fanno muri' proprio, quelli che so' gelosi dei propri amanti e soffrono se scoprono corna de secondo e terzo grado...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi fai venire in mente quel caro ragazzo che quando eravamo nudi e sudati nel suo letto mi stringeva forte accarezzandomi il viso e mi diceva "tu sei mia e di nessun altro"..*.mentre la presenza della sua compagna la sentivo addosso con le foto appese ovunque, la crema sul comodino, la vestaglia viola appesa dietro la porta, la scatola di assorbenti lasciata sulla scrivania, una collana forse presa in un mercatino etnico attaccata alla maniglia, post-it con piccole dediche d'ammmmmmore...*
> E mi viene in mente la grassa risata che mi sono fatta in quel preciso momento, chè ridere mentre si è sdraiati è mortale, mi stavo soffocando e mi sono dovuta girare dandogli la schiena! Roba che si è pure offeso...ma del resto io ero sua...e di nessun altro.
> Inutile *dire l'astio quando qualche anno* dopo ha scoperto che ero fidanzata...



il neretto: molto brutto da parte sua
meno brutto, ma sempre brutto (pure da parte tua) , che certe faccende si svolgano in certi luoghi


ma si può essere più coglioni (riferito a lui)?


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi fai venire in mente quel caro ragazzo che quando eravamo nudi e sudati nel suo letto mi stringeva forte accarezzandomi il viso e mi diceva "tu sei mia e di nessun altro"...*mentre la presenza della sua compagna la sentivo addosso con le foto appese ovunque, la crema sul comodino, la vestaglia viola appesa dietro la porta, la scatola di assorbenti lasciata sulla scrivania, una collana forse presa in un mercatino etnico attaccata alla maniglia, post-it con piccole dediche d'ammmmmmore...*
> E mi viene in mente la grassa risata che mi sono fatta in quel preciso momento, chè ridere mentre si è sdraiati è mortale, mi stavo soffocando e mi sono dovuta girare dandogli la schiena! Roba che si è pure offeso...ma del resto io ero sua...e di nessun altro.
> Inutile dire l'astio quando qualche anno dopo ha scoperto che ero fidanzata...


complimenti per il pelo sullo stomaco


----------



## Franziska (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che potrebbero anche essere falsi, peraltro


Vero. Potrebbero essere un "trucco" una sorta di difesa da, o una provocazione. In fondo a il rapporto è di per sé squilibrato, perchè anche se lei è spirito libero che non si vuol legare e lui (FORSE) disponibile a mettersi in gioco davvero, alla stato lui ha la sua famiglia la sua stabilità il nido cui tornare, lei no..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

Franziska ha detto:


> Vero. Potrebbero essere un "trucco" *una sorta di difesa* da, o una provocazione. In fondo a il rapporto è di per sé squilibrato, perchè anche se lei è spirito libero che non si vuol legare e lui (FORSE) disponibile a mettersi in gioco davvero, alla stato lui ha la sua famiglia la sua stabilità il nido cui tornare, lei no..



esatto
per questo motivo sarebbe meglio tacere


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il neretto: molto brutto da parte sua
> meno brutto, ma sempre brutto (pure da parte tua) , che certe faccende si svolgano in certi luoghi
> 
> 
> ma si può essere più coglioni (riferito a lui)?


:up:


Minerva ha detto:


> complimenti per il pelo sullo stomaco


:up:


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il neretto: molto brutto da parte sua
> meno brutto, ma sempre brutto (pure da parte tua) , che certe faccende si svolgano in certi luoghi
> 
> 
> ma si può essere più coglioni (riferito a lui)?


Non convivevano ancora se non il fine settimana, io vivevo coi miei e lui da sua madre. Avevamo 20 anni alla fine.
Ora come ora mi rifiuterei categoricamente di andare a casa di chicchessia, non ci penserei minimamente...
E' normale che una fidanzata lasci le proprie cose a casa di lui, per evitare di fare sempre traslochi.

Non crediate che la cosa mi lasciasse indifferente, assolutamente no.
Io con lui ridevo, poi appena mi chiudevo il portone alle spalle mi sono fatta tanti di quei pianti che ora sconto ridendoci su, perchè altro non posso fare e perchè sono passati diversi anni...ma per me non è stata una cosa leggera...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non convivevano ancora se non il fine settimana, io vivevo coi miei e lui da sua madre. Avevamo 20 anni alla fine.
> Ora come ora mi rifiuterei categoricamente di andare a casa di chicchessia, non ci penserei minimamente...
> E' normale che una fidanzata lasci le proprie cose a casa di lui, per evitare di fare sempre traslochi.
> 
> ...


A vent'anni si è stupidi davvero (cit. Guccini) tutti o quasi.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A vent'anni si è stupidi davvero (cit. Guccini) tutti o quasi.


quando dici cosi, cioe' quando guccini dice cosi. intende 20 anni che siano 20? oppure tutta la fascia dai 20 ai 29?


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quando dici cosi, cioe' quando guccini dice cosi. intende 20 anni che siano 20? oppure tutta la fascia dai 20 ai 29?


_Perchè a vent' anni è tutto ancora intero, perchè a vent' anni è tutto chi lo sa, 
 a vent'anni si è stupidi davvero, quante balle si ha in testa a quell' età..._

direi che dice proprio a venti...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> _Perchè a vent' anni è tutto ancora intero, perchè a vent' anni è tutto chi lo sa,
> a vent'anni si è stupidi davvero, quante balle si ha in testa a quell' età..._
> 
> direi che dice proprio a venti...


ah ecco


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non convivevano ancora se non il fine settimana, io vivevo coi miei e lui da sua madre. Avevamo 20 anni alla fine.
> Ora come ora mi rifiuterei categoricamente di andare a casa di chicchessia, non ci penserei minimamente...
> E' normale che una fidanzata lasci le proprie cose a casa di lui, per evitare di fare sempre traslochi.
> 
> ...


Ma tu perchè non gli hai detto che eri a tua volta impegnata?


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah ecco


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non convivevano ancora se non il fine settimana, io vivevo coi miei e lui da sua madre. Avevamo 20 anni alla fine.
> Ora come ora mi rifiuterei categoricamente di andare a casa di chicchessia, non ci penserei minimamente...
> E' normale che una fidanzata lasci le proprie cose a casa di lui, per evitare di fare sempre traslochi.
> 
> ...


si cresce quando si impara dagli errori commessi


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si cresce quando si impara dagli errori commessi


Non ci sono più le mezze stagioni.


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ci sono più le mezze stagioni.


ma anche non mi scartavetrare la minchia


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

ahahhaahaaahhah


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche non mi scartavetrare la minchia



si contenga :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si contenga :singleeye:


ops:santarellina:


----------



## feather (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> su questo forum è pressoché inammissibile che gli amanti si amino


Su questo concordo con Brunetta, se ami una persona non la releghi a un ruolo da comprimaria/o.


----------



## feather (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> a lui, tutto gli interessa meno che sedurre: è il classico nerd.


Sei davvero sicura di questo? Io avrei enormi dubbi a riguardo. Al di là della storia specifica.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops:santarellina:


ahahahahahah... ora la riconosco :angeletto:


----------



## feather (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lui dà per scontato che lei possa trovare di meglio di lui. Questo lo so, perché glielo dice. Lei quindi lo informa, quando qualcuno bazzica nei paraggi. E' inevitabile per lui fare qualche domanda...


Questo è molto interessante. Molto. Lei perché lo informa? Esattamente...


----------



## lolapal (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (dopo l'amore)
> 
> ".. sei poi uscita con quel tale?" "sì, mi ha offerto un cena" " e dopo?" "dopo niente" "mi dici la verità?" guardandola negli occhi "sì, se anche volessi non ci riuscirei... " -sorridendogli- "e tu? quando lo fai con lei...?" "non è un tradimento quello...mi prometti che non mi tradisci? Io non lo faccio e non lo farò".


Mi sembrano due persone che hanno capito cosa possono "pretendere" l'una dall'altro...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche non mi scartavetrare la minchia


Non ti riconosco più.


----------



## lolapal (10 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Questo è molto interessante. Molto. Lei perché lo informa? Esattamente...


Forse lei gli risponde perché lui ha bisogno di sapere per posizionarsi bene, per essere sicuro dello spazio che ha nella vita di lei...


----------



## lolapal (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche non mi scartavetrare la minchia


e quando ce vò, ce vò... :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (10 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Forse lei gli risponde perché *lui ha bisogno di sapere per posizionarsi bene, per essere sicuro dello spazio che ha nella vita di lei*...


Si chiama vita adesso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tullio (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (dopo l'amore)
> 
> ".. sei poi uscita con quel tale?" "sì, mi ha offerto un cena" " e dopo?" "dopo niente" "mi dici la verità?" guardandola negli occhi "sì, se anche volessi non ci riuscirei... " -sorridendogli- "e tu? quando lo fai con lei...?" "non è un tradimento quello...mi prometti che non mi tradisci? Io non lo faccio e non lo farò".


Trovo questa conversazione, questo scambio di messaggi in punta di fioretto, delizioso. Solo una questione: perché lei non gli dice la verità? In fondo non cambierebbe nulla, anzi...Perché ingannare una persona, in fondo senza motivo, cui si è legati da una calda amicizia, quantomeno, o comunque affetto, quando si è già chiarito che non c'è amore e non esiste la questione innamoramento?


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> e quando ce vò, ce vò... :mrgreen:


che sono come i bambini: ho letto quella parolaccia e mi diverto a ripeterla.l'ho detta subito anche sul lavoro.
ragazzi non mi scartavetrate la minchia eh?
ihihihih


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che sono come i bambini: ho letto quella parolaccia e mi diverto a ripeterla.l'ho detta subito anche sul lavoro.
> ragazzi non mi scartavetrate la minchia eh?
> ihihihih



Ciao Minni,

più che parolaccia ... vedo tubi e tubi si Similisan,
per tranquillizzare ... la poverina ... anche per fare pipi
sarà una tortura ... mamma, mi fermo ... un film, dopo l'altro ... 




sienne


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che sono come i bambini: ho letto quella parolaccia e mi diverto a ripeterla.l'ho detta subito anche sul lavoro.
> ragazzi non mi scartavetrate la minchia eh?
> ihihihih


Ok, sei stata contagiata dal Male...  chiamo un esorcista... :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Trovo questa conversazione, questo scambio di messaggi in punta di fioretto, delizioso. Solo una questione: perché lei non gli dice la verità? In fondo non cambierebbe nulla, anzi...Perché ingannare una persona, in fondo senza motivo, cui si è legati da una calda amicizia, quantomeno, o comunque affetto, quando si è già chiarito che non c'è amore e non esiste la questione innamoramento?


Perché in realtà non è stato chiarito proprio un cazzo. 
Ci si nasconde dietro un dito e i risultati sono questi.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché in realtà non è stato chiarito proprio un cazzo.
> Ci si nasconde dietro un dito e i risultati sono questi.


:up:


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu perchè non gli hai detto che eri a tua volta impegnata?


Perchè all'epoca non lo ero...
Nella mia storia con lui, durata 6 anni, non ho mai avuto nessun altro...quando mi sono fidanzata era già finita, lui è tornato fuori che stavo con il mio attuale fidanzato e l'ho messo al corrente che c'aveva avuto mille altre occasioni, quindi che non mi "scartavetrasse la minchia" (tanto per riprendere gli insulti di un altro thread!)


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, sei stata contagiata dal Male...  chiamo un esorcista... :mrgreen:


Ma io non sono il Male!!!


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché in realtà non è stato chiarito proprio un cazzo.
> Ci si nasconde dietro un dito e i risultati sono questi.


In effetti non è stato chiarito, secondo me da nessuna delle due parti. 
In effetti io non metto becco; lei dice "Con X va tutto bene", ma non riesco mai a capire cosa significa "tutto bene", perché non credo che se non ci fossero delle aspettative, anche minime, di un futuro che desse "di più" (quale che sia questo "di più") potrebbe rimanere soddisfatta della situazione così come è... D'altra parte mi dice (ma sarà vero vero?) che non le piacerebbe condividere la vita con questa persona, perché gli trova molte caratteristiche che _non_ sono di suo gradimento, prima tra tutte il tipo di donna con cui si è accompagnato per 15 anni e il tipo di rapporto che ha con lei.


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si cresce quando si impara dagli errori commessi


Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
Io oggi non sono quella che ero a 15 anni, nè a 20, nè a 25...è come se scattassero cambiamenti ogni lustro! :mrgreen:
A 35 diventerò mamma e sarò un'altra persona ancora...
Paradossalmente però sono sempre io, è che ci si lima in alcune cose e ci si rinforza in altre, insomma si matura...e si matura sulla base delle proprie esperienze di vita...


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> Io oggi non sono quella che ero a 15 anni, nè a 20, nè a 25...è come se scattassero cambiamenti ogni lustro! :mrgreen:
> A 35 diventerò mamma e sarò un'altra persona ancora...
> Paradossalmente però sono sempre io, è che ci si lima in alcune cose e ci si rinforza in altre, insomma si matura...e si matura sulla base delle proprie esperienze di vita...


certamente


----------



## Principessa (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' un dialogo possibile. Anzi, molto verosimile. So bene che su questo forum è pressoché inammissibile che gli amanti si amino:mrgreen:


Le bugie per non far soffrire l'altro fanno parte dell'amore ma a tutto c'è un limite...

Non si può nascondere la propria natura.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In effetti non è stato chiarito, secondo me da nessuna delle due parti.
> In effetti io non metto becco; lei dice "Con X va tutto bene", ma non riesco mai a capire cosa significa "tutto bene", perché non credo che se non ci fossero delle aspettative, anche minime, di un futuro che desse "di più" (quale che sia questo "di più") potrebbe rimanere soddisfatta della situazione così come è... D'altra parte mi dice (ma sarà vero vero?) che non le piacerebbe condividere la vita con questa persona, perché gli trova molte caratteristiche che _non_ sono di suo gradimento, *prima tra tutte il tipo di donna con cui si è accompagnato per 15 anni *e il tipo di rapporto che ha con lei.


capisco.
ecco: per me è assolutamente improponibile che in un rapporto di questo tipo lei si senta in grado di giudicare il partner ufficiale e, di riflesso, su questa base, il suo amante.
messa così, mi fa pensare che il reale movente di questa relazione sia dimostrare a se stessa (e a lui) che il suo matrimonio è stato un errore: ma non voglio spingermi così a fondo, non mi sento di giudicare.

un amante può rappresentare tante cose, dallo stabilizzatore ormonale alla persona con cui potresti condividere la vita se ti fossi incontrato da qualche altra parte e in qualche altro tempo della stessa: tornando al caso della tua amica, solo lei può saperlo.

però se io fossi al suo posto ( e nel caso, conoscerei senza fallo i miei sentimenti), credo che molte cose rimarrebbero dentro di me: e già questa la ritengo una grande forma di amore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non convivevano ancora se non il fine settimana, io vivevo coi miei e lui da sua madre. Avevamo 20 anni alla fine.
> Ora come ora mi rifiuterei categoricamente di andare a casa di chicchessia, non ci penserei minimamente...
> E' normale che una fidanzata lasci le proprie cose a casa di lui, per evitare di fare sempre traslochi.
> 
> ...



non vorrei che avessi pensato a un mio pesante giudizio sulla tua storia.
come avete detto bene, gli errori servono per imparare, e a vent'anni se ne fanno molti, spesso dettati dall'incoscienza più che da una reale cattiveria


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> capisco.
> ecco: per me è assolutamente improponibile che in un rapporto di questo tipo lei si senta in grado di giudicare il partner ufficiale e, di riflesso, su questa base, il suo amante.
> messa così, *mi fa pensare che il reale movente di questa relazione sia dimostrare a se stessa (e a lui) che il suo matrimonio è stato un errore*: ma non voglio spingermi così a fondo, non mi sento di giudicare.
> 
> ...


quoto, non mi sento di giudicare manco io ma due euro che sul neretto ci hai preso in pieno li scommetterei.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

*@Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto, non mi sento di giudicare manco io ma due euro che sul neretto ci hai preso in pieno li scommetterei.


La rilettura del dialogo mi ha divertito un mondo! La febbre ti rende vispissima. Però guarisci, eh. Vitamine, riposo asssssoluto... So che non ti sarà possibile, però provaci.


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non vorrei che avessi pensato a un mio pesante giudizio sulla tua storia.
> come avete detto bene, gli errori servono per imparare, e a vent'anni se ne fanno molti, spesso dettati dall'incoscienza più che da una reale cattiveria


No no, non ci ho letto nessun giudizio...del resto la racconto a sprazzi!
Cattiveria non ne ho mai messa, lo dico con tutto il cuore possibile perchè la cattiveria non fa parte di me e non ha mai fatto parte...in un altro thread lo avevo detto, io ero semplicemente innamorata di questa persona, sono state più le volte che gli ho detto "NO" che le volte che mi lasciavo andare, proprio perchè la situazione era brutta e non mi sentivo bene...
Più che amanti veri e propri eravamo molto amici, amici con una fortissima attrazione e che forse provavano entrambi qualcosa in più (io sì, lui credo anche). Abbiamo sempre avuto quello che a volte si dice "rapporto speciale" e speciale per me lo era davvero...non eravamo fatti per stare insieme, caratteri troppo diversi e modi di vedere le cose troppo diversi.
So perfettamente che è stato un errore, so che ho sbagliato e che ha sbagliato...non ho mai preteso che lasciasse tutto per me, solo alla fine della nostra storia l'ho messo davanti ad un ultimatum...o provava finalmente a stare con me o la finivamo lì. Inutile dire cosa ha scelto...inutile anche dire che sapevo cosa avrebbe scelto.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto, non mi sento di giudicare manco io ma due euro che sul neretto ci hai preso in pieno li scommetterei.


Mmmm... potrei decidere che avete ragione. Troppo disinvolta, lei, in effetti. 
La conversazione è stata comunque da me postata per provocare una riflessione sul fatto che spesso si dà per scontato che il tradimento sia una faccenda di legittimite pretese, invece che una faccenda di, se noin vogliamo scomodare la parola "sentimenti", diciamo almeno "emozioni intense".


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> capisco.
> ecco: per me è assolutamente improponibile che in un rapporto di questo tipo lei si senta in grado di giudicare il partner ufficiale e, di riflesso, su questa base, il suo amante.


Lo fa solo perché cerca di figurarsi il ruolo in cui sarebbe confinata se prendesse quel ruolo. La conosco abbastanza per sapere che non compete e che non nutre malanimo verso questa legittima consorte.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lo fa solo perché *cerca di figurarsi il ruolo in cui sarebbe confinata se prendesse quel ruolo.* La conosco abbastanza per sapere che non compete e che non nutre malanimo verso questa legittima consorte.


in realtà non pensavo a malanimo, ma proprio a quanto specificato da te.
figurandomi un futuro con un mio amante immaginerei e spererei un rapporto nuovo rispetto ai suoi precedenti.

in effetti la tua amica non dimostra una grande considerazione di lui


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti la tua amica non dimostra una grande considerazione di lui


E' la ragione per cui non se ne dichiara innamorata, e non gliel'ho mai percepito addosso...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' la ragione per cui non se ne dichiara innamorata, e non gliel'ho mai percepito addosso...


:smile: già


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' la ragione per cui non se ne dichiara innamorata, e non gliel'ho mai percepito addosso...



quindi il contrario presumerrebbe un innamoramneto. dico bene o dico giusto?


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

In effetti credo che l'effetto più potente e bello dell'innamoramento consista in una qualche TRASFORMAZIONE che si sente potrebbe bene avvenire prima di tutto di te, POI dell'altro. Qui invece mi pare piuttosto che lei si piaccia così come è e come sta (anche se non mi sembra me la racconti o se la racconti intera) e piuttosto voglia che sia LUI a vivere questo potenziale di trasformazione, a immaginarlo, a volerlo.
Non ne è innamorata per niente, perché c'è manipolazione.
Questo non toglie che possa credersi più al riparo di quanto in realtà non sia. Per esempio, so per certo che ci rimane male quando lui progetta per esempio le vacanze con la famiglia. Ma forse solo per vanità, ci resta male, non per altro.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quindi il contrario presumerrebbe un innamoramneto. dico bene o dico giusto?


Dell'uomo che ha davvero amato non le ho mai sentito dire nulla che non fossero elogi. Parchi, ma detti con un trasporto meraviglioso.:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quando dici cosi, cioe' quando guccini dice cosi. intende 20 anni che siano 20? oppure tutta la fascia dai 20 ai 29?


Guccini credo (e anch'io lo credo) i 20 (21?) non certo i 26 o 29.
L'età in cui tutto viene vissuto in modo assoluto e totalizzante.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> capisco.
> ecco: per me* è assolutamente improponibile che in un rapporto di questo tipo lei si senta in grado di giudicare il partner ufficiale e, di riflesso, su questa base, il suo amante.
> messa così, mi fa pensare che il reale movente di questa relazione sia dimostrare a se stessa (e a lui) che il suo matrimonio è stato un errore*: ma non voglio spingermi così a fondo, non mi sento di giudicare.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in realtà non pensavo a malanimo, ma proprio a quanto specificato da te.
> figurandomi un futuro con un mio amante immaginerei e spererei un rapporto nuovo rispetto ai suoi precedenti.
> 
> in effetti la tua amica non dimostra una grande considerazione di lui


:up:
Ogni rapporto è diverso perché è una relazione tra due persone che contribuiscono entrambe a costruirlo.
Il mio dubbio è che lei fugga un rapporto di coppia per timore di fallire. Questo spiegherebbe il suo giudizio su un altro rapporto.
Ops io sto giudicando il suo rapporto. Ma io non ho paura di fallire, ho già fallito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Questo è molto interessante. Molto. Lei perché lo informa? Esattamente...


Probabilmente, come dice franziska, per rimarcare la distanza. Cioè per fargli capire che non gli appartiene, come di fatto non gli appartiene, dal momento che lei è libera, ma lui tiene famiglia. Credo desideri che lui non se ne scordi, il perché non vuole che lui se ne scordi dipende credo dal fatto che per essere "convinta" a investire di più in questa relazione, cioè a superare le sue perplessità, ha bisogno di vederlo andare verso di lei, per usare una frase che spiega a sufficienza. E poi è pure vero che lei altri uomini ne ha avuti in questi tre anni: niente di serio, ma insomma non si è fatta mancare niente.


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Chiara
> 
> Essere innamorati è SEMPRE una cosa bella. Perché è rara.


Verissimo.


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma lui ovviamente...ora che s'e' sposato magari e' poco propenso a pianta' baracca e burattini, ed avere la tua amica che non cerca legami, parliamoci chiaro, sarebbe la situazione ideale per chiunque...


Situazione ideale per chiunque? No scusa io mi sposerei per poi mantenere un mènage a trois con l'amichetto mio? E che mi sposo a fare allora?


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In effetti credo che l'effetto più potente e bello dell'innamoramento consista in una qualche TRASFORMAZIONE che si sente potrebbe bene avvenire prima di tutto di te, POI dell'altro. Qui invece mi pare piuttosto che lei si piaccia così come è e come sta (anche se non mi sembra me la racconti o se la racconti intera) e *piuttosto voglia che sia LUI a vivere questo potenziale di trasformazione, a immaginarlo, a volerlo*.
> Non ne è innamorata per niente, perché c'è manipolazione.
> Questo non toglie che possa credersi più al riparo di quanto in realtà non sia. Per esempio, so per certo che ci rimane male quando lui progetta per esempio le vacanze con la famiglia. Ma forse solo per vanità, ci resta male, non per altro.


Lei è innamorata di quello che lui potrebbe essere. Ma non sarà mai. Altrimenti non avrebbe scelto un'altra donna. La tradisce certo, ma poi ritorna da lei. Ergo...


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Situazione ideale per chiunque? No scusa io mi sposerei per poi mantenere un mènage a trois con l'amichetto mio? E che mi sposo a fare allora?


Molti uomini si sposano per volersi sposare. Ne abbiamo un esempio, nel nostro piccolo, in Hellseven e soprattutto in Feather. Ma anche il mio grande amore si sposò perché a un certo punto "ci si sposa". Nulla di strano per queste psicologie. Certo, assurdo per la mia e, mi pare di capire, la tua!


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Molti uomini si sposano per volersi sposare. Ne abbiamo un esempio, nel nostro piccolo, in Hellseven e soprattutto in Feather. Ma anche il mio grande amore si sposò perché a un certo punto "ci si sposa". Nulla di strano per queste psicologie. Certo, assurdo per la mia e, mi pare di capire, la tua!


Spero che ci siano poche donne a pensarla così. Sarebbe interessante capire la percentuale di quanti tradimenti avvengono dopo in queste condizioni. Mi pare assurdo sì, ma io prendo sempre tutto maledettamente sul serio, figurati un matrimonio .


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Se il matrimonio esiste da millenni di maschilismo qualche vantaggio per gli uomini lo porterà.


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se il matrimonio esiste da millenni di maschilismo qualche vantaggio per gli uomini lo porterà.


Ma gli uomini sposano le donne. Almeno in Italia.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Situazione ideale per chiunque? No scusa io mi sposerei per poi mantenere un mènage a trois con l'amichetto mio? E che mi sposo a fare allora?


MK, poche balle....se entri nell'ottica di cercarti un amante, una situazione del genere e' oggettivamente l'ideale....:mrgreen:

o sei per trovarti un amante che poi diventa na' cozza, poi na' piattola, poi na' cancrena e poi lo fai fuori perche' vorrebbe sputtanarti, nonostante gli accordi che se sarebbe ciulato soltanto e stop??

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> MK, poche balle....se entri nell'ottica di cercarti un amante, una situazione del genere e' oggettivamente l'ideale....:mrgreen:
> 
> o sei per trovarti un amante che poi diventa na' cozza, poi na' piattola, poi na' cancrena e poi lo fai fuori perche' vorrebbe sputtanarti, nonostante gli accordi che se sarebbe ciulato soltanto e stop??
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma questa donna c'era già prima... E comunque sul 'se sarebbe ciulato soltanto e stop' voglio vedere quanti hanno le palle per dirlo, dai su.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma questa donna c'era già prima...


Che pero' non s'e' voluta sposare a sto tipo..

il tipo ha continuato la sua vita co' sta moglie.... incontra la vecchia fiamma che non vuole legarsi e che insiste pure nel "corromperlo" (piu' o meno facilmente, non sindachiamo.....)..e vorrei vede' se non sarebbe na' situazione ideale se nel frattempo, co' la moglie non ha nessuna intenzione de sfascia' er matrimonio e fa' scoppia casini vari... 

ma dai...


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se il matrimonio esiste da millenni di maschilismo qualche vantaggio per gli uomini lo porterà.


Io trovo questa risposta tutt'altro che ironica, come l'emoticon vorrebbe significare!
Oggi leggevo una pagina del Mein Kampf e ripensavo al ratto delle Sabine: cosa devono fare assolutamente i maschi che vogliano dominare? Inseminare femmine e farle loro. Dimostrare la superiorità con il generare figli _tramite_ queste femmine. Ho sempre sostenuto che i figli non sono delle madri, ma dei Padri. 
E vado anche oltre: la retorica zuccherosa della maternità è una balla congegnata da secoli, e sempre molto ma molto efficace, per costringere le donne non solo ad accollarsi nove mesi di gravidanza, ma anche spesso tutto il sacro carico dello svezzamento e dell'oggi infinito allevamento della prole, che sempre meno si leva di torno con l'età della ragione.


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che pero' non s'e' voluta sposare a sto tipo..
> 
> il tipo ha continuato la sua vita co' sta moglie.... incontra la vecchia fiamma che non vuole legarsi e che insiste pure nel "corromperlo" piu' o meno facilmente, non sindachiamo.......e vorrei vede' se non sarebbe na' situazione ideale se nel frattempo, co' tua moglie non hai nessuna intenzione de sfascia' er matrimonio e fa' scoppia casini vari...
> 
> ma dai...


Mah...


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io trovo questa risposta tutt'altro che ironica, come l'emoticon vorrebbe significare!
> Oggi leggevo una pagina del Mein Kampf e ripensavo al ratto delle Sabine: cosa devono fare assolutamente i maschi che vogliano dominare? Inseminare femmine e farle loro. Dimostrare la superiorità con il generare figli _tramite_ queste femmine. Ho sempre sostenuto che i figli non sono delle madri, ma dei Padri.
> E vado anche oltre: la retorica zuccherosa della maternità è una balla congegnata da secoli, e sempre molto ma molto efficace, per costringere le donne non solo ad accollarsi nove mesi di gravidanza, ma anche spesso tutto il sacro carico dello svezzamento e dell'oggi infinito allevamento della prole, che sempre meno si leva di torno con l'età della ragione.


Beh i nove mesi di gravidanza ce li dobbiamo accollare per forza eh :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma gli uomini sposano le donne. Almeno in Italia.


Per millenni le donne sono state tenute in condizioni tali che non potevano che aspirare al matrimonio.
Infatti ora, a parte quelle che subiscono ancora condizionamenti culturali, sono sempre più le donne che devono essere convinte a sposarsi.
Certo anche per gli uomini è sempre meno una pacchia perché la colf non sono più tante disposte a farla. Però in compenso le donne si sentono in dovere di soddisfare sempre e comunque sessualmente il compagno. E qui ritorna la convenienza maschile.
Perché mai gay aspirino a questa omologazione non lo capisco. Ma se ci tengono, mi auguro lo possano fare al più presto.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beh i nove mesi di gravidanza ce li dobbiamo accollare per forza eh :mrgreen:


E certo! Io li ho accuratamente evitati.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma questa donna c'era già prima... E comunque sul 'se sarebbe ciulato soltanto e stop' voglio vedere quanti hanno le palle per dirlo, dai su.


Da parte maschile penso quasi tutti ma siccome da parte femminile la menate fino allo sfinimento oseno' ve sentite zozze, si e' costretti a spara' palle altrimenti nun se quaglia un chez....

hai voja quante rotture de cazzo de meno ce sarebbero...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per millenni le donne sono state tenute in condizioni tali che non potevano che aspirare al matrimonio.
> Infatti ora, a parte quelle che subiscono ancora condizionamenti culturali, sono sempre più le donne che devono essere convinte a sposarsi.
> Certo anche per gli uomini è sempre meno una pacchia perché la colf non sono più tante disposte a farla. Però in compenso le donne si sentono in dovere di soddisfare sempre e comunque sessualmente il compagno. E qui ritorna la convenienza maschile.
> *Perché mai gay aspirino a questa omologazione non lo capisco. Ma se ci tengono, mi auguro lo possano fare al più presto*.


Me lo auguro anch'io. Forse insegneranno un nuovo modo di vivere il matrimonio.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io trovo questa risposta tutt'altro che ironica, come l'emoticon vorrebbe significare!
> Oggi leggevo una pagina del Mein Kampf e ripensavo al ratto delle Sabine: cosa devono fare assolutamente i maschi che vogliano dominare? Inseminare femmine e farle loro. Dimostrare la superiorità con il generare figli _tramite_ queste femmine. Ho sempre sostenuto che i figli non sono delle madri, ma dei Padri.
> E vado anche oltre: la retorica zuccherosa della maternità è una balla congegnata da secoli, e sempre molto ma molto efficace, per costringere le donne non solo ad accollarsi nove mesi di gravidanza, ma anche spesso tutto il sacro carico dello svezzamento e dell'oggi infinito allevamento della prole, che sempre meno si leva di torno con l'età della ragione.


Ero ironica ma convinta.
Però la maternità non è solo una costruzione culturale.
Pensa che per i figli si prova qualcosa di persino più coinvolgente di quello che si prova per cani e gatti.


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Da parte maschile penso quasi tutti ma siccome da parte femminile la menate fino allo sfinimento oseno' ve sentite zozze, si e' costretti a spara' palle, altrimenti hai voja quante rotture de cazzo de meno ce sarebbero...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cazzo tutti i romanticoni li ho trovati io :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E certo! Io li ho accuratamente evitati.


Fosse solo per la gravidanza lo rifarei subito.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ero ironica ma convinta.
> Però la maternità non è solo una costruzione culturale.
> Pensa che per i figli si prova qualcosa di persino più coinvolgente di quello che si prova per cani e gatti.


Non ne dubito. Sono seria. Ma è un sentimento che trovo ambiguo. In questo senso, apprezzo la castità che viene richiesta (in teoria) ai religiosi. Un figlio è un legame fortissimo, ma quanto è sovrastruttura ideale e quanto è natura? La natura ci dice solo che il piccolo d'uomo ha bisogno di un tempo piuttosto lungo per essere autonomamente in grado di sopravvivere senza la madre. Mica ci dice di più. Il resto sono creazioni culturali (mica le disprezzo, solo, diciamo cosa sono).


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Cazzo tutti i romanticoni li ho trovati io :mrgreen:


mah per me so' kazzoni e non so' boni pe' fa' l'amante...:mrgreen:

io la moglie de n'artro specialmente, la condividerei solo pe' ciularmela, mica pe' farme i film nella capoccia, altrimenti sklererei pure a pensa' che continui a ciula' cor marito...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

pero' un po' de romanticismo (falso), lo so gia' che me toccherebbe...pero' e' un ticket che vale la pena paga'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. Sono seria. Ma è un sentimento che trovo ambiguo. In questo senso, apprezzo la castità che viene richiesta (in teoria) ai religiosi. Un figlio è un legame fortissimo, ma quanto è sovrastruttura ideale e quanto è natura? La natura ci dice solo che il piccolo d'uomo ha bisogno di un tempo piuttosto lungo per essere autonomamente in grado di sopravvivere senza la madre. Mica ci dice di più. Il resto sono creazioni culturali (mica le disprezzo, solo, diciamo cosa sono).


Pero', Fanta', co' sta capoccia saremmo estinti, da mo'...



anche perche' mediante i figli sopravvivi alla tua morte...sara' pure na' sovrastruttura, pero' a me gusta er concetto...


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mah per me so' kazzoni e non so' boni pe' fa' l'amante...:mrgreen:
> 
> io la moglie de n'artro specialmente, la condividerei solo pe' ciularmela, mica pe' farme i film nella capoccia, altrimenti sklererei pure a pensa' che continui a ciula' cor marito...
> 
> ...


Un ticket? Mon dieu, quanto siete obsoleti


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. Sono seria. Ma è un sentimento che trovo ambiguo. In questo senso, apprezzo la castità che viene richiesta (in teoria) ai religiosi. Un figlio è un legame fortissimo, ma quanto è sovrastruttura ideale e quanto è natura? La natura ci dice solo che il piccolo d'uomo ha bisogno di un tempo piuttosto lungo per essere autonomamente in grado di sopravvivere senza la madre. Mica ci dice di più. Il resto sono creazioni culturali (mica le disprezzo, solo, diciamo cosa sono).


I figli sono persone. Con queste persone (che conosci fin da piccolissimi :mrgreen instauri una relazione di scambio sentimentale, intellettuale ed esperienziale che è ineguagliabile.


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. Sono seria. Ma è un sentimento che trovo ambiguo. In questo senso, apprezzo la castità che viene richiesta (in teoria) ai religiosi. Un figlio è un legame fortissimo, ma quanto è sovrastruttura ideale e quanto è natura? La natura ci dice solo che il piccolo d'uomo ha bisogno di un tempo piuttosto lungo per essere autonomamente in grado di sopravvivere senza la madre. Mica ci dice di più. Il resto sono creazioni culturali (mica le disprezzo, solo, diciamo cosa sono).


Non sono creazioni culturali. E' istinto. Poi sul renderli presto autonomi concordo con te.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Un ticket? Mon dieu, quanto siete obsoleti


pensa che volevo scrivere...paga' dazio...


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. Sono seria. *Ma è un sentimento che trovo ambiguo.* In questo senso, apprezzo la castità che viene richiesta (in teoria) ai religiosi. Un figlio è un legame fortissimo, ma quanto è sovrastruttura ideale e quanto è natura? La natura ci dice solo che il piccolo d'uomo ha bisogno di un tempo piuttosto lungo per essere autonomamente in grado di sopravvivere senza la madre. Mica ci dice di più. Il resto sono creazioni culturali (mica le disprezzo, solo, diciamo cosa sono).


penso che sia l'unico sentimento privo di ambiguità


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli sono persone. Con queste persone (che conosci fin da piccolissimi :mrgreen instauri una relazione di scambio sentimentale, intellettuale ed esperienziale che è ineguagliabile.


Proprio perché sono persone, non le conosci, ma le PLASMI. E' quando loro smettono di voler essere plasmate che guadagnano autonomia. E spesso, se sono sani di mente, ti andranno contro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mah per me so' kazzoni e non so' boni pe' fa' l'amante...:mrgreen:
> 
> io la moglie de n'artro specialmente, la condividerei solo pe' ciularmela, mica pe' farme i film nella capoccia, altrimenti sklererei pure a pensa' che continui a ciula' cor marito...
> 
> ...


Ma va che sotto sotto sei un romanticone e lo faresti più che volentieri, quale ticket? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero', Fanta', co' sta capoccia saremmo estinti, da mo'...


Tutto tende alla morte.
La creatura che istintivamnete generi perché non vuoi morire TU, morirà. E se l'umanità fosse estinta il sole continuerebbe a sorgere e a tramontare.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma va che sotto sotto sei un romanticone e lo faresti più che volentieri, quale ticket? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


eccerto, tu si che me conosci, signo'...:rotfl:


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pensa che volevo scrivere...paga' dazio...


Le donne che conosco io (la mia amica a parte) non si fanno intortare da romanticismi.


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Proprio perché sono persone, non le conosci, ma le PLASMI. E' quando loro smettono di voler essere plasmate che guadagnano autonomia. E spesso, se sono sani di mente, ti andranno contro.


Se le ami non le plasmi. Le accompagni. E per loro ci sarai sempre, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non sono creazioni culturali. E' istinto. Poi sul renderli presto autonomi concordo con te.


E' un istinto più maschile che femminile. La natura s'è dovuta inventare il piacere femminile dell'animale uomo (pochissime le specie animali femminili che godano dell'amplesso, mi risulta) per poter convincere le donne a sobbarcarsi i pesi della riproduzione, altroché!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tutto tende alla morte.
> La creatura che istintivamnete generi perché non vuoi morire TU, morirà. E se l'umanità fosse estinta il sole continuerebbe a sorgere e a tramontare.


Ma tu nun ce saresti stata e non staremmo ad interagi'....per esempio...:mrgreen:

curiosita'...con che hai pasteggiato stasera?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se le ami non le plasmi. Le accompagni. E per loro ci sarai sempre, senza se e senza ma.


Le plasmi COMUNQUE, al di là delle tue intenzioni. Questo non significa che non le ami. Le ami di più quando resti e se ne vanno.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Le donne che conosco io (la mia amica a parte) non si fanno intortare da romanticismi.


cioe' vanno subito al sodo anche loro e rispettano gli "accordi"?...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. Sono seria. Ma è un sentimento che trovo ambiguo. In questo senso, apprezzo la castità che viene richiesta (in teoria) ai religiosi. Un figlio è un legame fortissimo, ma quanto è sovrastruttura ideale e quanto è natura? La natura ci dice solo che il piccolo d'uomo ha bisogno di un tempo piuttosto lungo per essere autonomamente in grado di sopravvivere senza la madre. Mica ci dice di più. Il resto sono creazioni culturali (mica le disprezzo, solo, diciamo cosa sono).


Sono d'accordo con te nel senso che esiste molta retorica sull'argomento: da persona risolta il legame col figlio non puó essere ambiguo perché ti sono chiari il ruolo e la responsabilità verso di lui.
Nella realtà esistono molti rapporti genitori-figli funzionali ad altro.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Proprio perché sono persone, non le conosci, ma le PLASMI. E' quando loro smettono di voler essere plasmate che guadagnano autonomia. E spesso, se sono sani di mente, ti andranno contro.


Magari :carneval:!
In realtà, manco per nulla. Ogni bambino (per pochissimi anni) è una persona con una propria personalità che compartecipa paritariamente alla costruzione della relazione.
E' proprio in rapporto di interscambio.
Non hai idea di quanto il rapporto con un figlio faccia crescere, maturare, aprirsi culturalmente e socialmente.
Ci sono anche madri (e padri) che vivono questa relazione, così coinvolgente, come minacciosa per il proprio io debole e questo li porta a porsi in posizione di difesa nei confronti del figlio. Ma questa non mi pare sia la norma.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu nun ce saresti stata e non staremmo ad interagi'....per esempio...:mrgreen:
> 
> curiosita'...con che hai pasteggiato stasera?...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti: è bello essere vivi, Stermy! Ma egoisticamente: è bello che IO sia viva ancora oggi, nonostante abbia pasteggiato con un'insalata scondita e una scatola di sgombri.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Le plasmi COMUNQUE, al di là delle tue intenzioni. Questo non significa che non le ami. Le ami di più quando resti e se ne vanno.


Scusa ma tu parli da figlia. Hai vissuto una relazione che ti ha fatto sentire così. Ma il fatto stesso che tu rifiuti la maternità dimostra che non sei stata plasmata e modellata manco per niente.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te nel senso che esiste molta retorica sull'argomento: da persona risolta il legame col figlio non puó essere ambiguo perché ti sono chiari il ruolo e la responsabilità verso di lui.
> Nella realtà esistono molti rapporti genitori-figli funzionali ad altro.


Quoto. E' il solo modo sano di essere genitori. Rispettare. Rispettare i limiti, i confini. E sapere che tu, genitore, sei quello che deve. Deve. Se poi piace anche, meglio. Ma soprattutto devi.


----------



## disincantata (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto. E' il solo modo sano di essere genitori. Rispettare. Rispettare i limiti, i confini. E sapere che tu, genitore, sei quello che deve. Deve. Se poi piace anche, meglio. Ma soprattutto devi.



Devi e ricevi.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari :carneval:!
> In realtà, manco per nulla. Ogni bambino (per pochissimi anni) è una persona con una propria personalità che compartecipa paritariamente alla costruzione della relazione.
> E' proprio in rapporto di interscambio.
> Non hai idea di quanto il rapporto con un figlio faccia crescere, maturare, aprirsi culturalmente e socialmente.


Ma questo è ottimo! Peccato che la gara a capire a chi assomiglia di più la creatura sia una moda che non mi pare deflettere.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devi e ricevi.


Ricevi se ti va di culo.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti: è bello essere vivi, Stermy! Ma egoisticamente: è bello che IO sia viva ancora oggi, nonostante abbia pasteggiato con un'insalata scondita e una scatola di sgombri.


vabbe', ma pensare sempre e solo a se stessi e sempre senza prendersi responsabilita', a tanti dopo un po' viene a noia...


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe', ma pensare sempre e solo a se stessi e sempre senza prendersi responsabilita', a tanti dopo un po' viene a noia...


Guarda che essere responsabili di una testa matta come la mia non è mica una passeggiata, eh:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda che essere responsabili di una testa matta come la mia non è mica una passeggiata, eh:singleeye:


e' solo perche' t'hanno plasmato male...hanno sbajato er programma...


----------



## disincantata (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ricevi se ti va di culo.



Io ne ho tre.

Ognuna a modo suo mi dona ogni giorno qualcosa. A volte troppo, credo di non meritare sempre tutto il loro apprezzamento.

Anche quella che mi da più pensieri. Me lo dimostra a modo suo, anche oggi con una telefonata fiume. 

Con gesti non richiesti ma di attenzione, anche se non vuole assolutamente dimostrare amore verso di noi.

Ovviamente ci sono purtroppo casi di genitori sfortunati, ma sono in proporzione pochi.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma questo è ottimo! Peccato che la gara a capire a chi assomiglia di più la creatura sia una moda che non mi pare deflettere.


Se parli di neonati o piccolissimi non è un tentativo di appropriarsi della creatura (anche se il rispecchiamento è esaltante perché pare di vedere la versione migliorata di sé) ma di prefigurarsi il misterioso futuro di cui si è responsabili e che ci si vuole preparare a comprendere e accompagnare. Il mistero di un nuovo essere è affascinante proprio perché nessuno può (oltre a non dovere) plasmare nessuno.
Chi ha più figli (almeno 3 ma da 4 in su la cosa è lampante) sa che ognuno è un io a sé stante con il quale ci si mette in relazione con modalità uniche e che si devono costruire ogni giorno attraverso una relazione. Sin da neonati ognuno ha orari di sonno e veglia e preferenze proprie nei confronti di gusti, odori, colori, suoni.
Adesso basta perché sembro della lega per l'incremento delle nascite


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' solo perche' t'hanno plasmato male...hanno sbajato er programma...


Eh, si vede che allora frequento solo svantaggiati che mi trovano congegnata bene perché sono miei simili. Del resto è così che va: simile va col simile e non è vero niente che gli opposti si attraggono.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se parli di neonati o piccolissimi non è un tentativo di appropriarsi della creatura (anche se il rispecchiamento è esaltante perché pare di vedere la versione migliorata di sé) ma di prefigurarsi il misterioso futuro di cui si è responsabili e che ci si vuole preparare a comprendere e accompagnare. Il mistero di un nuovo essere è affascinante proprio perché nessuno può (oltre a non dovere) plasmare nessuno.
> Chi ha più figli (almeno 3 ma da 4 in su la cosa è lampante) sa che ognuno è un io a sé stante con il quale ci si mette in relazione con modalità uniche e che si devono costruire ogni giorno attraverso una relazione. Sin da neonati ognuno ha orari di sonno e veglia e preferenze proprie nei confronti di gusti, odori, colori, suoni.
> Adesso basta perché sembro della lega per l'incremento delle nascite


Ma infatti, io concepisco solo minimo 4 figli. Anzi, nella prossima vita ne faccio cinque. Almeno!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ne ho tre.
> 
> Ognuna a modo suo mi dona ogni giorno qualcosa. A volte troppo, credo di non meritare sempre tutto il loro apprezzamento.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## disincantata (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se parli di neonati o piccolissimi non è un tentativo di appropriarsi della creatura (anche se il rispecchiamento è esaltante perché pare di vedere la versione migliorata di sé) ma di prefigurarsi il misterioso futuro di cui si è responsabili e che ci si vuole preparare a comprendere e accompagnare. Il mistero di un nuovo essere è affascinante proprio perché nessuno può (oltre a non dovere) plasmare nessuno.
> Chi ha più figli (almeno 3 ma da 4 in su la cosa è lampante) sa che ognuno è un io a sé stante con il quale ci si mette in relazione con modalità uniche e che si devono costruire ogni giorno attraverso una relazione. Sin da neonati ognuno ha orari di sonno e veglia e preferenze proprie nei confronti di gusti, odori, colori, suoni.
> Adesso basta perché sembro della lega per l'incremento delle nascite



Più che altro mi fai venire la nostalgia di quando erano piccole piccole.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti, io concepisco solo minimo 4 figli. Anzi, nella prossima vita ne faccio cinque. Almeno!


Anche con uno si può essere consapevoli di avere a che fare con una combinazione unica di geni che lo rende una persona con la quale si avrà una relazione che con altri 10 che si potrebbero avere non si potrebbe avere mai.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Più che altro mi fai venire la nostalgia di quando erano piccole piccole.


Quanti, ma quanti genitori sento dire così! Cosa lo fa dire? Parlo di genitori di figli ineccepibili, non di delinquenti.
Forse lo fa dire l'amore per il "futuro", per il "domani", ancora una volta la voglia di opporsi alla fine, alla morte. E' naturale.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh, si vede che allora frequento solo svantaggiati che mi trovano congegnata bene perché sono miei simili. Del resto è così che va: simile va col simile e non è vero niente che gli opposti si attraggono.


mi riferivo alla tua affermazione di essere matta secondo i canoni...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Più che altro mi fai venire la nostalgia di quando erano piccole piccole.


Che avventura! Altro che Into the wild


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti, io concepisco solo minimo 4 figli. Anzi, nella prossima vita ne faccio cinque. Almeno!


io direi de comincia' co' uno..vedi mejo come butta....


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche con uno si può essere consapevoli di avere a che fare con una combinazione unica di geni che lo rende una persona con la quale si avrà una relazione che con altri 10 che si potrebbero avere non si potrebbe avere mai.


Oh certo. Ma vuoi mettere allevare una tribù che entusiasmante? Veramente quel casino vitale e meraviglioso che assomiglia alla vita della foresta amazzonica se ancora esiste!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quanti, ma quanti genitori sento dire così! Cosa lo fa dire? Parlo di genitori di figli ineccepibili, non di delinquenti.
> Forse lo fa dire l'amore per il "futuro", per il "domani", ancora una volta la voglia di opporsi alla fine, alla morte. E' naturale.


Certo che i figli sono il nostro lascito per il futuro oltre la morte.
Ma la nostalgia è anche per un periodo in cui non si sapeva come sarebbero diventati. Quella nostalgia è quel desiderio che ti fa riprendere un libro dall'inizio quando sei arrivata all'ultima pagina (ma del figlio esistono i sequel) per ricomprendere meglio tutta la storia e rigustarla perché è stata tanto bella!


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io direi de comincia' co' uno..vedi mejo come butta....


Brrrr ividi.. Il figlio unico è uno dei mali del nostro tempo e delle nostre latitudini. Parere personale, ma anche no.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oh certo. Ma vuoi mettere allevare una tribù che entusiasmante? Veramente quel casino vitale e meraviglioso che assomiglia alla vita della foresta amazzonica se ancora esiste!


Non so se sei ironica.
Ma, se ci fossero state le condizioni, io ne avrei avuti molti di più.


----------



## disincantata (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma questo è ottimo! Peccato che la gara a capire a chi assomiglia di più la creatura sia una moda che non mi pare deflettere.



Sinceramente non ho mai badato a chi somiglino le mie figlie, solo una ha, purtroppo, ereditato le caviglie da mia suocera, impossibile non notarlo, caratterialmente sono diversissime, non capisco l'importanza della somiglianza.


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Ma infatti, io concepisco solo minimo 4 figli. *Anzi, nella prossima vita ne faccio cinque. Almeno!


....certo , non fa una piega


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se sei ironica.
> Ma, se ci fossero state le condizioni, io ne avrei avuti molti di più.


Non sono affatto ironica.:smile:
Nella prossima vita, Brune'. Non poniamo limiti alla morte, ne ha già di suoi!

Buonanotte e grazie, come di consueto.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Brrrr ividi.. Il figlio unico è uno dei mali del nostro tempo e delle nostre latitudini. Parere personale, ma anche no.


Se lo rendi asociale si', ma ormai so' tantissimi ed i loro calci dalla vita se li prendono anche loro... 

pero' a voler vedere, per me e' peggio lo status di figli di separati....

se poi sei figlio unico de separati, hai fatto Bingo...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono affatto ironica.:smile:
> Nella prossima vita, Brune'. Non poniamo limiti alla morte, ne ha già di suoi!
> 
> Buonanotte e grazie, come di consueto.


No. Di vita me ne basta una.
Buonanotte :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Uh, ancora una cosa!

Tanti figli, sì. Tanti perché i figli sono del mondo (cit. De Gregori, "Quattro cani") e se ne hai tanti lo capisci prima e meglio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tutto tende alla morte.
> La creatura che istintivamnete generi perché non vuoi morire TU, morirà. E se l'umanità fosse estinta il sole continuerebbe a sorgere e a tramontare.


Bene. E su queste liete note vado a vedere se c'è Oscuro.


----------



## disincantata (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bene. E su queste liete note vado a vedere se c'è Oscuro.



Se lo trovi salutamelo.:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tutto tende alla morte.
> La creatura che istintivamnete generi perché non vuoi morire TU, morirà. E se l'umanità fosse estinta il sole continuerebbe a sorgere e a tramontare.


Ecco mi ci voleva proprio stamattina na botta d'ottimismo.... Giorno


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2014)

mi pare un discorso sensato. sono ben felice di non aver fatto figli perché ne avrei voluti quattro....:singleeye:
per arrivarci da uno in teoria bisognerebbe iniziare


----------



## Ataru (11 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Proprio perché sono persone, non le conosci, ma le PLASMI. E' quando loro smettono di voler essere plasmate che guadagnano autonomia. E spesso, se sono sani di mente, ti andranno contro.


Questa è una possibilità, o comunque è vero solo in parte. E ti andranno sempre contro! 





Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari





Brunetta ha detto:


> :carneval:!
> In realtà, manco per nulla. Ogni bambino (per pochissimi anni) è una persona con una propria personalità che compartecipa paritariamente alla costruzione della relazione.
> E' proprio in rapporto di interscambio.
> Non hai idea di quanto il rapporto con un figlio faccia crescere, maturare, aprirsi culturalmente e socialmente.
> Ci sono anche madri (e padri) che vivono questa relazione, così coinvolgente, come minacciosa per il proprio io debole e questo li porta a porsi in posizione di difesa nei confronti del figlio. Ma questa non mi pare sia la norma.




Quoto.


Fantastica, non hai figli e suppongo questa sia una scelta, assolutamente rispettabile. Ma non puoi conoscere le dinamiche di un rapporto genitore-figlio in chiave genitoriale, semplicemente perché non le hai vissute. E non è detto che per come sei fatta tu tu non abbia fatto effettivamente la scelta migliore. Non tutti sono portati a fare il genitore e se lo fossi diventata forse non avresti vissuto questa esperienza nella maniera con cui la vivono altri. E magari avresti trovato delle conferme a quello che pensi. Ma questo perché saresti tu, con il tuo vissuto, la tua personalità a vivere quell'esperienza e quello che sei influisce sul tuo ambiente e su chi ti circonda. Non perché la realtà oggettiva sia così. Just my two cents.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche non mi scartavetrare la minchia



o anche "squonquassare la ciolla" (sentito ieri, proprio in Liguria)


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> o anche "squonquassare la ciolla" (sentito ieri, proprio in Liguria)


ero mica io:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (11 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> o anche "*squonquassare* la ciolla" (sentito ieri, proprio in Liguria)


Ti ho sverdeggiato, ma s*qu*onquassare? 

Non sarà 'sconquassare'?
:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ti ho sverdeggiato, ma s*qu*onquassare?
> 
> Non sarà 'sconquassare'?
> :singleeye:


no, no, era indubbiamente squon... o scuon...chi lo sa. Espressione cacofonica, in effetti (ma ho evitato di dirlo, questo, si sarebbe scatenato un inferno notevole)


----------



## MK (11 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' un istinto più maschile che femminile. La natura s'è dovuta inventare il piacere femminile dell'animale uomo (pochissime le specie animali femminili che godano dell'amplesso, mi risulta) per poter convincere le donne a sobbarcarsi i pesi della riproduzione, altroché!


What?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> What?


Forse perchè quando cominci a ragionare, se non hai un incentivo che equilibri la bilancia tra i pro e i contro... i figli non li fai. Ma sono solo teorie.
Probabilmente vale anche per la spiritualità... diversi evoluzionisti pensano che sia nata per bilanciare la consapevolezza della morte che l'autocoscienza ci ha dato, e che Allah Odino e tutta la compagnia siano solo un placebo per evitare il suicidio collettivo.


----------



## MK (11 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Forse perchè quando cominci a ragionare, se non hai un incentivo che equilibri la bilancia tra i pro e i contro... i figli non li fai. Ma sono solo teorie.
> Probabilmente vale anche per la spiritualità... diversi evoluzionisti pensano che sia nata per bilanciare la consapevolezza della morte che l'autocoscienza ci ha dato, e che Allah Odino e tutta la compagnia siano solo un placebo per evitare il suicidio collettivo.


Beh ragionando in effetti l'istinto di maternità mi è nato proprio davanti alla paura della morte. Quindi ci può stare. 
Erano anni che lo si diceva ma è successo proprio in quel momento...


----------



## MK (11 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cioe' vanno subito al sodo anche loro e rispettano gli "accordi"?...


Non fanno le gattemorte e non amano la versione maschile. Io pure.


----------



## MK (11 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto. E' il solo modo sano di essere genitori. Rispettare. Rispettare i limiti, i confini. E sapere che tu, genitore, sei quello che deve. Deve. Se poi piace anche, meglio. Ma soprattutto devi.


Devi farli rispettare i limiti sì. Ma li devi sapere riconoscere. E ti assicuro che essere genitore ti aiuta tanto in questo.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' un istinto più maschile che femminile. La natura s'è dovuta inventare il piacere femminile dell'animale uomo (pochissime le specie animali femminili che godano dell'amplesso, mi risulta) per poter convincere le donne a sobbarcarsi i pesi della riproduzione, altroché!


AhahahahHAhahUAHuahuhsuhUASHuhsuahushaushah!


----------



## Buscopann (12 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' un istinto più maschile che femminile. La natura s'è dovuta inventare il piacere femminile dell'animale uomo (pochissime le specie animali femminili che godano dell'amplesso, mi risulta) per poter convincere le donne a sobbarcarsi i pesi della riproduzione, altroché!


Fantaghirò ma che dici? Hai esagerato con la grappa? :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2014)

*veramente*

c'è da chiedersi come cazzarola abbiano fatto a "scoprirlo" ma pare che la maialina abbia un orgasmo di mezz'ora.


----------



## Buscopann (12 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da chiedersi come cazzarola abbiano fatto a "scoprirlo" ma pare che la maialina abbia un orgasmo di mezz'ora.


Sapevo che era il verro. Ma siccome sono abbastanza maiale e il mio dura pochi secondi penso che tu abbia ragione 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da chiedersi come cazzarola abbiano fatto a "scoprirlo" ma pare che la maialina abbia un orgasmo di mezz'ora.


Tu ogni mezzo secolo.


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Forse lei gli risponde perché lui ha bisogno di sapere per posizionarsi bene, per essere sicuro dello spazio che ha nella vita di lei...


Non credo che lei gli "risponda", credo che lei lo informi di sua sponte perché....

riempi i puntini.


----------



## lolapal (12 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AhahahahHAhahUAHuahuhsuhUASHuhsuahushaushah!


Lì per lì pensavo ti fosse preso un colpo apoplettico... invece poi ho visto che no...


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> per essere "convinta" a investire di più in questa relazione, cioè a superare le sue perplessità, ha bisogno di vederlo andare verso di lei


Ma lui era andato verso di lei, voleva addirittura sposarla! O ho capito male io?
Mi pare che passi verso di lei lui ne abbia fatti molti, è lei che aveva deciso di buttare tutto nel cesso, salvo riesumarlo per qualche scopatina senza impegno.
O io non ho capito qualche passaggio o... boh, non mi quadra tanto il tuo discorso.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma lui era andato verso di lei, voleva addirittura sposarla! O ho capito male io?
> Mi pare che passi verso di lei lui ne abbia fatti molti, è lei che aveva deciso di buttare tutto nel cesso, salvo riesumarlo per qualche scopatina senza impegno.
> O io non ho capito qualche passaggio o... boh, non mi quadra tanto il tuo discorso.


Caro feather, staimo parlando di una quasi-proposta di matrimonio risalente a vent'anni fa! Poi si persero di vista e si sono reincontrati tre anni fa. Nel mezzo c'è stata una vita.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Aprile 2014)

*Specie animali e piacere sessuale*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Fantaghirò ma che dici? Hai esagerato con la grappa? :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma dico, ma secondo te, perché mai le mammifere umane sono le sole mammifere che NON hanno il periodo del "calore"? Ma secondo te, perché la natura ha previsto che invece le altre specie prevedano questo periodo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma dico, ma secondo te, perché mai le mammifere umane sono le sole mammifere che NON hanno il periodo del "calore"? Ma secondo te, perché la natura ha previsto che invece le altre specie prevedano questo periodo?



L'altro giorno ho visto due germani che si ammazzavano, se le davano di Santa ragione, beccate furiose al collo e tante altre cose brutte e la femmina era li che non se li cagava nemmeno, gli dava il culo e guardava da un'altra parte... Una scena brutta... Poi a Romolo, mica in un parco! Boh


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma dico, ma secondo te, perché mai le mammifere umane sono le sole mammifere che NON hanno il periodo del "calore"? Ma secondo te, perché la natura ha previsto che invece le altre specie prevedano questo periodo?


Non sei proprio scientifica eh.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma dico, ma secondo te, perché mai le mammifere umane sono le sole mammifere che NON hanno il periodo del "calore"? Ma secondo te, perché la natura ha previsto che invece le altre specie prevedano questo periodo?


Sul fatto del calore ti sbagli. È dimostrato scientificamente che nei giorni immediatamente precedenti l'ovulazione la maggior parte delle donne è più ingrifata (per dirlo con termini poco scientifici). 
Per il resto. Ma secondo te il desiderio di avere un figlio è solo la logica conseguenza di voler fottere? 

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (13 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sul fatto del calore ti sbagli. È dimostrato scientificamente che nei giorni immediatamente precedenti l'ovulazione la maggior parte delle donne è più ingrifata (per dirlo con termini poco scientifici).
> Per il resto. Ma secondo te il desiderio di avere un figlio è solo la logica conseguenza di voler fottere?
> 
> Buscopann


La dimostrazione scientifica un par de bale. Io sono ingrifata parecchio di più esattamente nei giorni in cui aspetto il mestruo. Si vede che proprio i figli non fanno per me, allora? Bah. La natura è saggia. A prescindere.
E che il pene del gatto, per direne una, sia SPINOSO non credo sia alieno dal fatto che le gatte vanno in calore. Se no hai voglia che bello, eh!


----------



## Buscopann (13 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La dimostrazione scientifica un par de bale. Io sono ingrifata parecchio di più esattamente nei giorni in cui aspetto il mestruo. Si vede che proprio i figli non fanno per me, allora? Bah. La natura è saggia. A prescindere.
> E che il pene del gatto, per direne una, sia SPINOSO non credo sia alieno dal fatto che le gatte vanno in calore. Se no hai voglia che bello, eh!


Dimostrare scientificamente una cosa non significa che tutte le donne sono così.  Significa che la maggior parte sono così. E c'è una ragione legata al calore ancestrale. Altrimenti l'omosessualità non dovrebbe esistere proprio in natura perchè è del tutto inutile ai fini della riproduzione.  E pensa che non è un'esclusiva solo della specie umana.
Lascia perdere il cazzo spinoso del gatto e rispondi.  Secondo te il desiderio di avere un figlio è legato esclusivamente alla voglia di fottere? 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2014)

Potremmo osservare che il piacere femminile non è automaticamente legato al rapporto sessuale e che per millenni le donne hanno avuto figli senza provare piacere.
Potremmo ipotizzare che evolutivamente il complicato piacere femminile è funzionale a un relazione a lungo termine più che alla riproduzione.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potremmo osservare che il piacere femminile non è automaticamente legato al rapporto sessuale e che per millenni le donne hanno avuto figli senza provare piacere.
> Potremmo ipotizzare che evolutivamente il complicato piacere femminile è funzionale a un relazione a lungo termine più che alla riproduzione.


Possiamo anche ipotizzare che un giorno gli asini voleranno,  ma che la natura si sia inventata il piacere femminile per convincere le donne a riprodursi un se po' legge.

Buscopann


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potremmo osservare che il piacere femminile non è automaticamente legato al rapporto sessuale e che* per millenni le donne hanno avuto figli senza provare piacere.*
> Potremmo ipotizzare che evolutivamente il complicato piacere femminile è funzionale a un relazione a lungo termine più che alla riproduzione.


ma tu lo ritieni possibile per la maggioranza delle donne dei tempi andati?
o forse è solo perchè non se ne parlava affatto?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma tu lo ritieni possibile per la maggioranza delle donne dei tempi andati?
> o forse è solo perchè non se ne parlava affatto?


Lo ritengo possibile perché se i rapporti si riducevano a breve penetrazione è piuttosto probabile che il piacere fosse privilegio di poche.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo ritengo possibile perché se i rapporti si riducevano a breve penetrazione è piuttosto probabile che il piacere fosse privilegio di poche.


Ma eri presente? Ammazza, non ti ci facevo così guardona.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma eri presente? Ammazza, non ti ci facevo così guardona.


L'amore ti rende meno ironico. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (13 Aprile 2014)

Quoto entrambi gli ultimi saggi ed equilibrati interventi di Brunetta, che stempera la mia animosità con solide argomentazioni, mi pare.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto entrambi gli ultimi saggi ed equilibrati interventi di Brunetta, che stempera la mia animosità con solide argomentazioni, mi pare.


Mettici anche le tette piene e le labbra gonfie e rosse... un'altra caratteristica delle sole femmine umane. Sono ipotesi evoluzionistiche... è molto simpatico un piccolo saggio su questo argomento, "La scimmia nuda" .


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Possiamo anche ipotizzare che un giorno gli asini voleranno,  ma che la natura si sia inventata il piacere femminile per convincere le donne a riprodursi un se po' legge.
> 
> Buscopann


più che altro per rafforzare un legame di coppia, cosa molto rara in natura... a parte i cattolici e i piccioni


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potremmo osservare che il piacere femminile non è automaticamente legato al rapporto sessuale e che per millenni le donne hanno avuto figli senza provare piacere.
> Potremmo ipotizzare che evolutivamente il complicato piacere femminile è funzionale a un relazione a lungo termine più che alla riproduzione.



e questo mi sembra il discrimine, per altro avallato dalle ricerche non fisiologiche ma antropologiche (che calzano meglio rispetto alle tendenze di genere, modulato non solo sulla fisiologia ma anche sulla consuetudine sociale, dunque latentemente culturale). Il piacere femminile, inutile al fine della riproduzione (dunque, al fine darwiniano, giusto perché voi maschi siete sopraffattori), è permaso perché: A) non ci sono buoni motivi evoluzionisti perché scomparisse (vedi il capezzolo maschile) B) perché è funzionale al fine sociale: mantenimento della prole in senso 'famigliare' nel tempo (cioè, in soldoni, tenersi l'uomo oltre il concepimento). Metteteci una pezza, se riuscite. Dal punto di vsta dell'evoluzione ha ragione Fanta; ma grazie al cosmo siamo ben altro che che 'nature', dunque abbiamo bisogno di ricompersa 'pluriennale', sociale, continua.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e questo mi sembra il discrimine, per altro avallato dalle ricerche non fisiologiche ma antropologiche (che calzano meglio rispetto alle tendenze di genere, modulato non solo sulla fisiologia ma anche sulla consuetudine sociale e sociale, dunque latentemente cilturale). Il piacere femminile, inutile al fine della riproduzione (dunque, al fine darwiniano, giusto perché voi maschi siete sopraffattori), è permaso perché: A) non ci sono buoni motivi evoluzionisti perché scomparisse (vedi il capezzolo maschile) B) perché è funzionale al fine sociale: mantenimento della prole in senso 'famigliare' nel tempo (cioè, in soldoni, tenersi l'uomo oltre il concepimento). Metteteci una pezza, se riuscite. Dal punto di vsta dell'evoluzione ha ragione Fanta; ma grazie al cosmo siamo ben altro che che 'nature', dunque abbiamo bisogno di ricompersa 'pluriennale', sociale, continua.


Potremmo aggiungere che portare una donna all'orgasmo dà una tale soddisfazione all'uomo che è immaginabile la soddisfazione del pitecantropo o dell'australopiteco che scoprì l'esistenza del clitoride:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potremmo aggiungere che portare una donna all'orgasmo dà una tale soddisfazione all'uomo che è immaginabile la soddisfazione del pitecantropo o dell'australopiteco che scoprì l'esistenza del clitoride:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:risata::risata::risata:

però sì. A quel livello di evoluzione, sì :wide-grin:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> però sì. A quel livello di evoluzione, sì :wide-grin:


Certo solo allora :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo solo allora :mrgreen:


beh, io adombravo il fatto che non si siano evoluti molto :sorriso4:

molti continuano a non sapere cosa il clitoride è. Specie in questi momento di super esposizione del porno. Nel quale, guarda caso, si mostrano donne supervogliose di penetrazione senza alcun preliminare (orrore) come se il discrimine fosse un superpene eretto da infilare per il gaudio di intrambi. Ah!...  che allucinazione.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, io adombravo il fatto che non si siano evoluti molto :sorriso4:
> 
> molti continuano a non sapere cosa il clitoride è. Specie in questi momento di super esposizione del porno. Nel quale, guarda caso, si mostrano donne supervogliose di penerazione senza alcun preliminare (orrore) come se il discrimine fosse un superpene eretto da infilare per il gaudio di intrambi. Ah!...  che allucinazione.


L'evoluzione non è un percorso lineare :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potremmo osservare che il piacere femminile non è automaticamente legato al rapporto sessuale e che per millenni le donne hanno avuto figli senza provare piacere.
> Potremmo ipotizzare che evolutivamente *il complicato piacere femminile è funzionale a un relazione a lungo termine più che alla riproduzione*.


Sulla relazione a lungo termine avrei da ridire. Non per tutte è così.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sulla relazione a lungo termine avrei da ridire. Non per tutte è così.


beh, parlavamo in termini antropologici. Poi chiaro che ognuna è diversa. Ma se l'istinto alla maternità (o all'accoppianto tout court come l'estro) fosse ancora l'unica bussola, la famiglia, (crezione cioè altamente sociale e ignota ad altre specie di mammiferi) non esisterebbe. Non è mia opinione eh: posso portarti fior fior di referenze ed interventi 'scientifici' a proposito di questa interpretazione dell'orgasmo femminile, rebus per gli evoluzionisti.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Aprile 2014)

@AnnaBlume

Grazie per il contributo di alto profilo 

In tutta questa faccenda abbiamo trascurato i sentimenti, non ce ne vogliano. I sentimenti intesi come il collante che lega un maschio e una femmina. Gli animali non ne hanno di sentimenti. Quindi, clito sì clito no, sono i sentimenti che legano davvero l'animale maschio all'animale femmina. Per un 50%, e nei più "evoluti" anche un buon 70%.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @AnnaBlume
> 
> Grazie per il contributo di alto profilo
> 
> In tutta questa faccenda abbiamo trascurato i sentimenti, non ce ne vogliano. I sentimenti intesi come il collante che lega un maschio e una femmina. Gli animali non ne hanno di sentimenti. Quindi, clito sì clito no, sono i sentimenti che legano davvero l'animale maschio all'animale femmina. Per un 50%, e nei più "evoluti" anche un buon 70%.


Però sei tu che hai dato il via alla discussione parlando di piacere della donna come espediente evolutivo per convincere le donne alla gravidanza.
Come espediente il sentimento mi sembra molto più efficace.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Aprile 2014)

*ule*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sei tu che hai dato il via alla discussione parlando di piacere della donna come espediente evolutivo per convincere le donne alla gravidanza.
> Come espediente il sentimento mi sembra molto più efficace.


sarà che sono disillusa, sarà quello. La natura fa quel che può (piacere, clito and co). Noi il resto. Sogni, progetti, risa e pianti. Quel che eccede è .... forum :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sarà che sono disillusa, sarà quello. La natura fa quel che può (piacere, clito and co). Noi il resto. Sogni, progetti, risa e pianti. Quel che eccede è .... forum :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @AnnaBlume
> 
> Grazie per il contributo di alto profilo
> 
> *In tutta questa faccenda abbiamo trascurato i sentimenti, non ce ne vogliano. I sentimenti intesi come il collante che lega un maschio e una femmina. *Gli animali non ne hanno di sentimenti. Quindi, clito sì clito no, sono i sentimenti che legano davvero l'animale maschio all'animale femmina. Per un 50%, e nei più "evoluti" anche un buon 70%.


Per svilupparli devi cominciare ad accoppiarti faccia a faccia... da lì tette piene e labbra gonfie. Sempre secondo gli evoluzionisti


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per svilupparli devi cominciare ad accoppiarti faccia a faccia... da lì tette piene e labbra gonfie. Sempre secondo gli evoluzionisti


Faccia a faccia. Sì. Occhi, specchio dell'anima, più che tette e labbra gonfie, no?


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Faccia a faccia. Sì. Occhi, specchio dell'anima, *più che tette e labbra gonfie, *no?


appunto, secondo loro (gli evoluzionisti) servirono come specchietto per le allodole  poi dopo il pitecantropo scoprì gli occhi e cominciò a scrivere poesie


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma dico, ma secondo te, perché mai le mammifere umane *sono le sole mammifere che NON hanno il periodo del "calore"? *Ma secondo te, perché la natura ha previsto che invece le altre specie prevedano questo periodo?


e chi te l'ha detto che non ce l'abbiamo? Non facciamo neanche la cacca in pubblico, non significa che non ci scappi.


----------



## feather (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non facciamo neanche la cacca in pubblico.


Oddio...

https://it.eurosport.yahoo.com/notizie/curiosport-arrestato-ubriaco-mentre-defecava-in-strada-122648335.html


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Oddio...
> 
> https://it.eurosport.yahoo.com/noti...iaco-mentre-defecava-in-strada-122648335.html


Mon amì Fitèr, je ne parle pas des ivrognes, ça va sans dire.
Moi, je ne sue pas, mais je suis couverte par la rosée.
Moi, je ne suis pas en chaleur, jamais, il serait horrible, mais j'écarte mon charme involontairement.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mon amì Fitèr, je ne parle pas des ivrognes, ça va sans dire.
> Moi, je ne sue pas, mais je suis couverte par la rosée.
> Moi, je ne suis pas en chaleur, jamais, il serait horrible, mais j'écarte mon charme involontairement.
> :mrgreen:


Charme in questo caso è sinonimo di Jambes, n'est-ce pas? 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Charme in questo caso è sinonimo di Jambes, n'est-ce pas?
> 
> Buscopann


peut etre, peut etre:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2014)

Il 3d parvemi interessante,ma forse sul Confessionale non andava bene,infatti era scivolato in seconda pagina.

Qui credo stia meglio


----------

